# Dead soldier's mom faces deportation......



## ABikerSailor

> Death stymies soldier son's bid to get mother green card
> Thursday, February 25, 2010
> 
> By this time last year, Eugenia Galdos son had this February planned.
> 
> The 25-year-old Army sergeant, Christian Bueno-Galdos, would come home to Paterson on leave from his second tour of duty in Iraq, his mother finally would have legal immigration status, and together theyd take a trip to their native Peru, for the annual Carnival.
> 
> Instead, Christian Bueno-Galdos body lies at the Totowa Cemetery. And immigration officials have not yet decided on his 2008 application seeking U.S. permanent residency for his mother, who could face deportation.
> 
> Galdos was one of five soldiers killed last May by a distraught fellow trooper who opened fire on them at a medical clinic at Camp Liberty in Iraq.
> 
> "I go to his grave at least every other day," said Galdos, who is 54, dresses in black, and has a black ribbon hanging on the door to her apartment. "I keep his grave clear, neat, whether its clearing away the snow or placing flowers. Sometimes I feel a gnawing unrest, and my husband says Its because you must visit his grave today. Go to the cemetery, that is what is making you anxious. "
> 
> "It is important to visit him," Galdos said, in Spanish, in her neatly furnished apartment on Columbia Avenue, adorned with pictures of Christian in his Army uniform. "This is the biggest reason why I want to stay in this country, which Christian loved so much."
> 
> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported. The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.
> 
> Christian, who decided in high school to enlist in the Army, made it a mission to help his mother gain her residency. In late 2008, after Christian submitted the petition on behalf of his mother, an immigration judge dismissed the deportation order and accepted her sons application, Galdos said.
> 
> "Everything seemed to be moving along," she said.
> 
> But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality.
> 
> Carlos Bueno, who is 59 and says his health has declined dramatically since the death of his son, says he understands that immigration officials have their own priorities and a job to do.
> 
> But, he asked, "How can this situation be seen solely through legal technicalities? Why dont they see a mother who wants to go to the grave of her son, who wants to always be with him, at least that way? One of my sons last, strongest wishes was to help his mother get her legal residency. Wed like to see finished what Christian started."
> 
> Galdos almost had decided to send her youngest sons body back to Peru to be buried.
> 
> But the more she thought about it, the more it became clear that this country had to be her sons final resting place.
> 
> "This was truly his country," she said. "Yes, he loved Peru, but as more of a place to visit. This was home, this was the country he said hed give his life up for defending, if it came to that."
> 
> His parents look at letters top Army officials sent to them, telling them what an asset Christian was to the military. The letters tell the parents how respected Christian was among his peers.
> 
> One official wrote that in his more than 20 years in the military, hed never seen such an outpouring of love as he had at a memorial for Christian in Iraq.
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."



NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.

The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.

They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.



I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.


----------



## uscitizen

She had a son?

Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?


----------



## DiamondDave

If she has a way to continue the process towards legal citizenship.. more power to her... hope she makes it and becomes a contributing citizen in this country...

If it does not come thru.. of well, try again..

IMHO I don't see why see needs to should have special treatment.. though with this article and with the pressure of the press and the government falling for feel good sappy stories to use during election time, she'll probably get the extra help that others who are trying to gain legal citizenship do not get


----------



## ABikerSailor

uscitizen said:


> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?



Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?

She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.

He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.

The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).

Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.

I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.

That qualifies in my book.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lonestar_logic said:


> Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?



Satan is ice-skating, because I am also agreeing with USC.  SHE hasn't done anything for this country.  Her son did.

Now, barring a reasonable answer to the admittedly confusing question of why she was denied residency when the rest of her family was granted it, I would be perfectly okay with the idea of granting her citizenship as the last wish of a soldier who gave his life for this country.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.


----------



## Cecilie1200

I was a bit amused by her husband's remark of "Why can't the INS see a mother who wants to remain close to her son?"  Well, because that's not their job, to be swayed by every heartbreaking sob story that comes through the door.  EVERYONE has a sad tale of why they need to remain in the US.  The INS would never accomplish their purpose if they looked at that instead of at the hard, cold legal facts of the situation.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

ABikerSailor said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
Click to expand...


If she had been here legally for the last 20 years, why would that change now? I'm thinking her legal status wasn't all that legal.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Cecilie1200 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Satan is ice-skating, because I am also agreeing with USC.  SHE hasn't done anything for this country.  Her son did.
> 
> Now, barring a reasonable answer to the admittedly confusing question of why she was denied residency when the rest of her family was granted it, I would be perfectly okay with the idea of granting her citizenship as the last wish of a soldier who gave his life for this country.
Click to expand...


People tend to really downplay the role of those left watching over the homefront.

I'll put it simple......if you're worried about home, you're not thinking about what you're doing right now, mistakes get made, and people get killed.

I also think that allowing your child to serve in the military is an honorable thing, no matter what your country of origin.  If your child dies while serving?  The parents have done something......they allowed their child to serve, even though it meant that their child could die.  And, they made that choice, knowing the risks.

A person who is living here legally but not from this country needs sponsorship to remain.  Hers was her son who had earned his citizenship, and was using that as a way to get his mother his green card.

But......the thing that makes this a bit of a game changer is that her son was killed by the suicidal gunman who shot up the Baghdad clinic.

He was a senseless death, and it was a needless crime.

She was almost there, give her the status.


----------



## rightwinger

I'm sorry for her but what are the immigration laws?

Are soldiers allowed to have their mother and father stay in the country indefinitely?

If the soldier is killed, do they get to stay?

Treat her the same as everyone else or change the rules


----------



## Care4all

CrimsonWhite said:


> I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.



i agree 100%

and as far as ''what did she do?'' 

she lost her son, for us.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Why didn't she obtain her immigration documents like the rest of her family? It says she was here legally for 20 years and her son was her sponsor  . . . but he was just 18 . . .  so how is it that she is no longer here legally just because he died?  If she was here legally when he was 8, what changed?  Seems there is info missing . . . .


----------



## Care4all

Zoom-boing said:


> Why didn't she obtain her immigration documents like the rest of her family? It says she was here legally for 20 years and her son was her sponsor  . . . but he was just 18 . . .  so how is it that she is no longer here legally just because he died?  If she was here legally when he was 8, what changed?  Seems there is info missing . . . .



he was 25 not 18, where did you get 18?  just read the article in abs's post, first line....25!


----------



## ABikerSailor

Zoom-boing said:


> Why didn't she obtain her immigration documents like the rest of her family? It says she was here legally for 20 years and her son was her sponsor  . . . but he was just 18 . . .  so how is it that she is no longer here legally just because he died?  If she was here legally when he was 8, what changed?  Seems there is info missing . . . .



She got legal status.  Her son joined the military, and during that time her son earned HIS US Citizenship.

After he earned HIS, he was sponsoring his mother so that she could get permanent status.

The soldier died just a month or two before the status was going to be granted, and, because he was the sponsor for her original application and is now dead because he was killed on base by a crazy soldier, they are going to pull her application.

Like I said, she was almost home free until some idiot fellow military shot her son.

I say she should be approved.


----------



## uscitizen

CrimsonWhite said:


> I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.



I can't disagree with this.


----------



## strollingbones

okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)  


so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?


step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?

bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...


----------



## California Girl

ABikerSailor said:


> Death stymies soldier son's bid to get mother green card
> Thursday, February 25, 2010
> 
> By this time last year, Eugenia Galdos son had this February planned.
> 
> The 25-year-old Army sergeant, Christian Bueno-Galdos, would come home to Paterson on leave from his second tour of duty in Iraq, his mother finally would have legal immigration status, and together theyd take a trip to their native Peru, for the annual Carnival.
> 
> Instead, Christian Bueno-Galdos body lies at the Totowa Cemetery. And immigration officials have not yet decided on his 2008 application seeking U.S. permanent residency for his mother, who could face deportation.
> 
> Galdos was one of five soldiers killed last May by a distraught fellow trooper who opened fire on them at a medical clinic at Camp Liberty in Iraq.
> 
> "I go to his grave at least every other day," said Galdos, who is 54, dresses in black, and has a black ribbon hanging on the door to her apartment. "I keep his grave clear, neat, whether its clearing away the snow or placing flowers. Sometimes I feel a gnawing unrest, and my husband says Its because you must visit his grave today. Go to the cemetery, that is what is making you anxious. "
> 
> "It is important to visit him," Galdos said, in Spanish, in her neatly furnished apartment on Columbia Avenue, adorned with pictures of Christian in his Army uniform. "This is the biggest reason why I want to stay in this country, which Christian loved so much."
> 
> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported. The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.
> 
> Christian, who decided in high school to enlist in the Army, made it a mission to help his mother gain her residency. In late 2008, after Christian submitted the petition on behalf of his mother, an immigration judge dismissed the deportation order and accepted her sons application, Galdos said.
> 
> "Everything seemed to be moving along," she said.
> 
> But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality.
> 
> Carlos Bueno, who is 59 and says his health has declined dramatically since the death of his son, says he understands that immigration officials have their own priorities and a job to do.
> 
> But, he asked, "How can this situation be seen solely through legal technicalities? Why dont they see a mother who wants to go to the grave of her son, who wants to always be with him, at least that way? One of my sons last, strongest wishes was to help his mother get her legal residency. Wed like to see finished what Christian started."
> 
> Galdos almost had decided to send her youngest sons body back to Peru to be buried.
> 
> But the more she thought about it, the more it became clear that this country had to be her sons final resting place.
> 
> "This was truly his country," she said. "Yes, he loved Peru, but as more of a place to visit. This was home, this was the country he said hed give his life up for defending, if it came to that."
> 
> His parents look at letters top Army officials sent to them, telling them what an asset Christian was to the military. The letters tell the parents how respected Christian was among his peers.
> 
> One official wrote that in his more than 20 years in the military, hed never seen such an outpouring of love as he had at a memorial for Christian in Iraq.
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
Click to expand...


Much as it pains me to say this - and it really, really, really is painful...... I agree with you. She should be allowed to stay.


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



I served in combat in Nam.
My father served in WW2.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

uscitizen said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served in combat in Nam.
> My father served in WW2.
Click to expand...


And that's why you get it.


----------



## California Girl

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



We would do well to remember that all of us, except those who claim full First Nation status, were at one time aliens here. 

I honestly hope that she is not only allowed to stay, but appreciated for her sacrifice.


----------



## DiamondDave

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



What??


I don't think you will see one of those voicing any degree of opposition to just giving this woman citizenry without finishing the proper process calling themselves special or demonizing the woman... the poster who came off pompous was you with this inane post

I have plenty of words I am thinking about this bullshit stance of yours as well


----------



## uscitizen

Just curious, but how did she stay here before her son enlisted?


----------



## Nonelitist

She was almost deported.  Am I wrong or does that indicate she wasn't totally legal?

If we are going to let her be a citizen of this country because she wants to be near her dead sons grave... what about all the illegals coming here that are leaving their family graves.  Why aren't they concerned with leaving their dead family behind?


I need to understand the deportation thing before making up my mind about how I feel about this.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.


----------



## Zoom-boing

Care4all said:


> Zoom-boing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't she obtain her immigration documents like the rest of her family? It says she was here legally for 20 years and her son was her sponsor  . . . but he was just 18 . . .  so how is it that she is no longer here legally just because he died?  If she was here legally when he was 8, what changed?  Seems there is info missing . . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he was 25 not 18, where did you get 18?  just read the article in abs's post, first line....25!
Click to expand...


  I don't know!   I thought I read 18.   Serves me right for trying to post while hungry and doing other things, lol  



uscitizen said:


> Just curious, but how did she stay here before her son enlisted?



Ok, that was what I was attempting to ask.  I failed.




eta,  ABS said "Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving."  I'll betcha that's where I picked it up.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Lonestar_logic said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
Click to expand...


But losing your son in service of this country isn't?


----------



## uscitizen

CrimsonWhite said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I served in combat in Nam.
> My father served in WW2.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And that's why you get it.
Click to expand...


actually I get it because of the Constitution.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

uscitizen said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I served in combat in Nam.
> My father served in WW2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why you get it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually I get it becuase of the Consittution.
Click to expand...


Not get it as in citizen ship. Get it as in comprehension and understanding. You get why this woman should be granted citizenship.


----------



## Shogun

so, let me get this strait.. she WOULD be a gold star mom if her paperwork was signed but.. since her SON DIED AS A SOLDIER before the ink could leave the pen she is not worth the consideration?


wow.



I'm not big on illegals in the US but as to the question about what SHE has done... I guess, the exact same thing every other gold star mother has done.

wow.


----------



## strollingbones

thats what i thought....born here ...in other words not a damned thing but luck


----------



## uscitizen

I am not really excited about bribing foreigners with a promise of citizenship to serve in the military.


----------



## strollingbones

DiamondDave said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> 
> 
> I don't think you will see one of those voicing any degree of opposition to just giving this woman citizenry without finishing the proper process calling themselves special or demonizing the woman... the poster who came off pompous was you with this inane post
> 
> I have plenty of words I am thinking about this bullshit stance of yours as well
Click to expand...


lets here it diamond...words dont scare me....


i just cant believe people are so callous .... she was well on the road to citizenship....when her sponsor was killed....serving this country....if you dont get that...i just cant explain it.


----------



## DiamondDave

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
Click to expand...


No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status.... 

I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)


----------



## strollingbones

uscitizen said:


> I am not really excited about bribing foreigners with a promise of citizenship to serve in the military.



but isnt that what is being done?


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> thats what i thought....born here ...in other words not a damned thing but luck



That is how we all start out.  Lucky to be born to a good family or not lucky and born in a republican family


----------



## DiamondDave

strollingbones said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What??
> 
> 
> I don't think you will see one of those voicing any degree of opposition to just giving this woman citizenry without finishing the proper process calling themselves special or demonizing the woman... the poster who came off pompous was you with this inane post
> 
> I have plenty of words I am thinking about this bullshit stance of yours as well
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lets here it diamond...words dont scare me....
> 
> 
> i just cant believe people are so callous .... she was well on the road to citizenship....when her sponsor was killed....serving this country....if you dont get that...i just cant explain it.
Click to expand...


The road don't end just because her son died.. she wants the citizenship, she can finish the road on whatever path she has to legally take.. hope she gets it and earns her way in thru all the channels she has to traverse... if she follows the rules and does what she has to do, more power to her.... but nobody deserves a free pass in the process... you're not born here of legal citizens, follow that process and don't cry to the 'feel good story fairy' when you hit a little bump along the way

*I* don't get sacrifice to country?? I fucking served and spilled blood for this country... I have more metal in my leg than you have brains in your body.... you can take your pompous attitude and shove it up your bloody twat


----------



## California Girl

DiamondDave said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
Click to expand...


But she is living here - legally. She did everything right and gave her son in service to this country. I say she should stay - and more than that - I say we owe her a 'thank you'.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

DiamondDave said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
Click to expand...


She was jumping hurdles. Her sponsor was KIA. You don't see this as a special circumstance?


----------



## strollingbones

so diamond if you are born here but of illegals its no?  

do tell me what you consider worthy of citizenship...

does being a vet make you more worthy?


----------



## uscitizen

strollingbones said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not really excited about bribing foreigners with a promise of citizenship to serve in the military.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but isnt that what is being done?
Click to expand...


Yes, I think it was started up after we went into Iraq to boost enlistment.  But I could be entirely wrong.


----------



## Zoom-boing

If she was legal for 20 years and was in the process of becoming a citizen when her sponsor (her son) was killed . . . isn't she still legal and can't she just finish the process with a different sponsor?  

I still don't understand why she is suddenly here 'not legally'.  Or did I read that wrong again?  Damn, I should go get a snack . . .


----------



## uscitizen

Was she going for citizenship or just permanent residency?


----------



## DiamondDave

CrimsonWhite said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was jumping hurdles. Her sponsor was KIA. You don't see this as a special circumstance?
Click to expand...


As I stated.. no.. the sacrifice of another does not instantly give you a free pass.. nor should it.... 

As stated.. I hope she finishes following thru and if she does, I would be the first in line to congratulate her becoming a citizen.. and give my respects to her son, a fellow soldier, who gave a great sacrifice to this country.... but I am in no way for a free pass for a fell good story of any kind.. .follow the rules, and follow the process... no matter what hurdles arise


----------



## CrimsonWhite

DiamondDave said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was jumping hurdles. Her sponsor was KIA. You don't see this as a special circumstance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I stated.. no.. the sacrifice of another does not instantly give you a free pass.. nor should it....
> 
> As stated.. I hope she finishes following thru and if she does, I would be the first in line to congratulate her becoming a citizen.. and give my respects to her son, a fellow soldier, who gave a great sacrifice to this country.... but I am in no way for a free pass for a fell good story of any kind.. .follow the rules, and follow the process... no matter what hurdles arise
Click to expand...


We are just going to have to disagree.


----------



## DiamondDave

strollingbones said:


> so diamond if you are born here but of illegals its no?
> 
> do tell me what you consider worthy of citizenship...
> 
> does being a vet make you more worthy?



Being born of legal citizens within our borders... cool
Going thru the legal process whatever it takes.. cool
In an offer by the government in return for a service such as been seen with foreign nationals who help during war, in return for legal and agreed to service in our military, etc... cool (as long as it is public and legal)

But just because this woman (of whom the whole story is not known) is still in process even though her citizen son lost his life in the military, I do not support an instant free pass... NOW.. with mourning etc I could understand extending time on deadlines, etc as long as that is in the guidelines and made the same for ALL applicants and not just some special case... but I in no way support an elimination of hurdles or thwarting the process for a teary eyed human nature story


----------



## DiamondDave

CrimsonWhite said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> She was jumping hurdles. Her sponsor was KIA. You don't see this as a special circumstance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I stated.. no.. the sacrifice of another does not instantly give you a free pass.. nor should it....
> 
> As stated.. I hope she finishes following thru and if she does, I would be the first in line to congratulate her becoming a citizen.. and give my respects to her son, a fellow soldier, who gave a great sacrifice to this country.... but I am in no way for a free pass for a fell good story of any kind.. .follow the rules, and follow the process... no matter what hurdles arise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are just going to have to disagree.
Click to expand...


Maybe we'll have to.. but I feel rules and procedures are there for a reason and not just to be thrown away for human interest stories


----------



## xotoxi

DiamondDave said:


> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....


 
Some people are here legally when the child is born, yet they become illegal when their visa runs out.

Would you consider the child to be natural born at birth, and then an illegal immigrant 6 months later when their parent's visa expires?


----------



## bodecea

Care4all said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i agree 100%
> 
> and as far as ''what did she do?''
> 
> she lost her son, for us.
Click to expand...


Exactly.  She gave her son.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
Click to expand...


no


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Lonestar_logic said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no
Click to expand...


I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

California Girl said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But she is living here - legally. She did everything right and gave her son in service to this country. I say she should stay - and more than that - I say we owe her a 'thank you'.
Click to expand...


Thank her for what?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
Click to expand...


So all deathbed wishes should be honored? Personally I think there's more to the story than what is being revealed.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Lonestar_logic said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all deathbed wishes should be honored? Personally I think there's more to the story than what is being revealed.
Click to expand...


Stop making broad generalizations. This is a wish from a dead soldier. If any should be honored, it is that one. This woman lost her son in defense of this country, citizenship is the least that this country could do.


----------



## Dr Grump

She should be allowed to stay. Not even an issue....


----------



## Dr Grump

Lonestar_logic said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So all deathbed wishes should be honored? Personally I think there's more to the story than what is being revealed.
Click to expand...


No, you look at the circumstances of each case. This one isn't a hard one to decide...


----------



## Wicked Jester

We have laws. Those laws must be enforced.


----------



## uscitizen

The laws must be enforced or dropped/changed.  Selective enforcement sucks


----------



## Lonestar_logic

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So all deathbed wishes should be honored? Personally I think there's more to the story than what is being revealed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stop making broad generalizations. This is a wish from a dead soldier. If any should be honored, it is that one. This woman lost her son in defense of this country, citizenship is the least that this country could do.
Click to expand...


How do you know it was his last wish? Did he leave a will, did he tell you personally or is it something you read in an article? Some people are just gullible.


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> We have laws. Those laws must be enforced.



and she obeyed the law. and gave more than most people ever do for their country.

I think you honor the fallen soldier by honoring his mother.

and every law has exceptions. in court there is always the option for the judge to act 'in the interests of justice'. why should something like this be different.


----------



## uscitizen

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have laws. Those laws must be enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she obeyed the law. and gave more than most people ever do for their country.
> 
> I think you honor the fallen soldier by honoring his mother.
> 
> and every law has exceptions. in court there is always the option for the judge to act 'in the interests of justice'. why should something like this be different.
Click to expand...


Not since the tough on crime right got mandatory sentencing going.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Lonestar_logic said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> So all deathbed wishes should be honored? Personally I think there's more to the story than what is being revealed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making broad generalizations. This is a wish from a dead soldier. If any should be honored, it is that one. This woman lost her son in defense of this country, citizenship is the least that this country could do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know it was his last wish? Did he leave a will, did he tell you personally or is it something you read in an article? Some people are just gullible.
Click to expand...


The fact that he was her sponsor gives anyone with half a brain an idea of what he wanted.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We have laws. Those laws must be enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and she obeyed the law. and gave more than most people ever do for their country.
> 
> I think you honor the fallen soldier by honoring his mother.
> 
> and every law has exceptions. in court there is always the option for the judge to act 'in the interests of justice'. why should something like this be different.
Click to expand...

Obviously, she must not have obeyed all the laws. Otherwise, this wouldn't be an issue.

Fact is, it WAS HER SON who gave more than most people ever do for their country.

I'm quite sure her son who raised his hand and served, would also want our laws enforced. Otherwise, he served under false pretences.


----------



## Againsheila

uscitizen said:


> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?



She lost her son to our country.


----------



## ABikerSailor

DiamondDave said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> so diamond if you are born here but of illegals its no?
> 
> do tell me what you consider worthy of citizenship...
> 
> does being a vet make you more worthy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born of legal citizens within our borders... cool
> Going thru the legal process whatever it takes.. cool
> In an offer by the government in return for a service such as been seen with foreign nationals who help during war, in return for legal and agreed to service in our military, etc... cool (as long as it is public and legal)
> 
> But just because this woman (of whom the whole story is not known) is still in process even though her citizen son lost his life in the military, I do not support an instant free pass... NOW.. with mourning etc I could understand extending time on deadlines, etc as long as that is in the guidelines and made the same for ALL applicants and not just some special case... but I in no way support an elimination of hurdles or thwarting the process for a teary eyed human nature story
Click to expand...


Have you ever helped someone apply for citizenship here in the US?  I have, because the military has a program for that.  If a foreign national (it started with Phillippinos) served the military for a set period of time, they were allowed to earn full citizenship.

Good program by the way.

His mother?  She came here legally from Peru on a visa.  She was able to keep getting it extended, and finally, after her son became a citizen, he decided to sponsor her for a permanent green card.  (Citizens of another country, if they are to be given a permanent green card, MUST be sponsored or spoken for, by a citizen of the US).

Her son was doing that for her.  When he rotated back?  She would finish the process (getting permanent status) and then they were going to go on vacation in Peru and come back here.

Because he died, she no longer has a US citizen sponsor.  That is what the problem is, and why they are talking about deportation, because she no longer has a citizen to sponsor her, it was her son who was killed by some random lunatic BEHIND THE WIRE!

And yes, she should be given permanent status, she did nothing wrong, it was just really bad luck.

She should also be honored and respected as much as every other Gold Star Mother as well.


----------



## ABikerSailor

By the way, for those that don't know what a Gold Star Mother is, here's the article from wikipedia...........



> Shortly after World War I the American Gold Star Mothers Inc. was formed in the United States to provide support for mothers that lost sons or daughters in the war. The name came from the custom of families of servicemen hanging a banner called a Service Flag in the window of their homes. The Service Flag had a star for each family member in the military. Living servicemen were represented by a blue star, and those who had lost their lives were represented by a gold star. Gold Star Mothers are often politically and socially active. Today, membership in the Gold Star Mothers is open to any American woman who has lost a son or daughter in service to the United States. On the last Sunday in September, Gold Star Mother's Day is observed in the U.S. in their honor.[1] The group holds a congressional charter under Title 36 of the United States Code.



Gold Star Mothers Club - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You're welcome.


----------



## JenyEliza

> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."



Totally agree with Menendez's comments.  

Give the Mother her papers.  Her son paid with his blood for them.  A debt we cannot repay any other way.

Give her the damned papers and stop all the bullshit.

_(and *I* am probably one of THE MOST anti-illegal immigration peeps you'll ever meet.  I make Tom Tancredo look wimpy on immigration)_


----------



## JenyEliza

Againsheila said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She lost her son to our country.
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra

> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. *Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported.* The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.


 

I think they came and were part of the amnesty..... that was how the rest of them got permanent residence status. 

I have a feeling that at some time during her youth in Peru she was involved in something political, was possible part of some communist oriented group, and got busted for protesting.... 

Our gov is really a bunch of asses and goes knee jerk on that issue.... kinda like us continuing to try to bully Cuba.   

Anyway, if he had been able to legalize her all she would have gotten was 1st, a work permit, then temp resident, then permanent resident, and then, on application and in queue, citizenship. The US Gov does not just "*award citizenship*." It just doesn't work that way. Loss of sponsor stops the process.


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> Obviously, she must not have obeyed all the laws. Otherwise, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Fact is, it WAS HER SON who gave more than most people ever do for their country.
> 
> I'm quite sure her son who raised his hand and served, would also want our laws enforced. Otherwise, he served under false pretences.



the circumstance doesn't at all indicate she didn't obey the laws. in fact, her putting in her papers and her son sponsoring her meant she did everything right... including raising a son who wanted to put his life on the line for his adopted country.

i'm quite sure that her son would want his memory honored by assisting his mother. because THAT is the country he fought for.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously, she must not have obeyed all the laws. Otherwise, this wouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Fact is, it WAS HER SON who gave more than most people ever do for their country.
> 
> I'm quite sure her son who raised his hand and served, would also want our laws enforced. Otherwise, he served under false pretences.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the circumstance doesn't at all indicate she didn't obey the laws. in fact, her putting in her papers and her son sponsoring her meant she did everything right... including raising a son who wanted to put his life on the line for his adopted country.
> 
> i'm quite sure that her son would want his memory honored by assisting his mother. because THAT is the country he fought for.
Click to expand...

They don't indicate she did obey the laws either.

Her son fought for this country. To include its laws.

And, are you saying that ALL mothers who raise sons who serve their country aren't law breakers, and should be exonerated for breaking laws since their sons, or daughters served?

That's an awfully weak argument.


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> They don't indicate she did obey the laws either.
> 
> Her son fought for this country. To include its laws.
> 
> And, are you saying that ALL mothers who raise sons who serve their country aren't law breakers, and should be exonerated for breaking laws since their sons, or daughters served?
> 
> That's an awfully weak argument.



i'd think they would have mentioned it if her status was endangered by violation of a law. the only reason her status is in jeopardy is her sponsor died in the service of his country.

so i'm not saying we should exonerate law breakers at all. i'm saying that we should do the right thing by THIS particular person about whom there is no indication of law breaking whatsoever.

I think you just decided what i was arguing and then argued against it. I prefer to state my own arguments.


----------



## Wicked Jester

jillian said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't indicate she did obey the laws either.
> 
> Her son fought for this country. To include its laws.
> 
> And, are you saying that ALL mothers who raise sons who serve their country aren't law breakers, and should be exonerated for breaking laws since their sons, or daughters served?
> 
> That's an awfully weak argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd think they would have mentioned it if her status was endangered by violation of a law. the only reason her status is in jeopardy is her sponsor died in the service of his country.
> 
> so i'm not saying we should exonerate law breakers at all. i'm saying that we should do the right thing by THIS particular person about whom there is no indication of law breaking whatsoever.
> 
> I think you just decided what i was arguing and then argued against it. I prefer to state my own arguments.
Click to expand...

We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.

The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Annie

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stop making broad generalizations. This is a wish from a dead soldier. If any should be honored, it is that one. This woman lost her son in defense of this country, citizenship is the least that this country could do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know it was his last wish? Did he leave a will, did he tell you personally or is it something you read in an article? Some people are just gullible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact that he was her sponsor gives anyone with half a brain an idea of what he wanted.
Click to expand...


I agree. Seems more that someone screwed up, bet she gets her green card:



> ...But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, *immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.*
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality...


----------



## jillian

Wicked Jester said:


> We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.
> 
> The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.



actually, if you ever dealt with helping anyone get their papers through immigration, you'd know that the reason it's endangered is her sponsor is no longer her sponsor. that means she has to start from scratch. she can also apply for an extension of her current status, but if her visa expires in the interim, she might have to leave and re-enter the country.... which upsets the whole process.

the poster who said she may have had something in her past was engaging in pure speculation. i don't put much credence in that.

And i disagree with you about her being a gold star mother. I think she made a huge sacrifice.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Wicked Jester said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> They don't indicate she did obey the laws either.
> 
> Her son fought for this country. To include its laws.
> 
> And, are you saying that ALL mothers who raise sons who serve their country aren't law breakers, and should be exonerated for breaking laws since their sons, or daughters served?
> 
> That's an awfully weak argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd think they would have mentioned it if her status was endangered by violation of a law. the only reason her status is in jeopardy is her sponsor died in the service of his country.
> 
> so i'm not saying we should exonerate law breakers at all. i'm saying that we should do the right thing by THIS particular person about whom there is no indication of law breaking whatsoever.
> 
> I think you just decided what i was arguing and then argued against it. I prefer to state my own arguments.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.
> 
> *The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.*
Click to expand...


Tell that to my mother. I dare you.


----------



## jillian

CrimsonWhite said:


> Tell that to my mother. I dare you.



she'd make him cut his own switch, wouldn't she?


----------



## Alpha1

*Its unfortunate that the messiah and the messiah's political party, being  in 

total control of the entire government for more than a year, (and with this 

whole fiasco happening entirely on his watch), can't or won't help the 

women.... *


We can imagine what would be happening in the media if Bush was President.
Lefties would be having a false outrage conniption....


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.



Well, I am honestly curious as to WHY the law is considering deportation.  It just seems strange to me that the rest of the family was granted legal resident status and she wasn't.  I would really like to know why that was before I come down definitively in her favor.

Although obviously, it doesn't matter WHERE I stand on it, since it's not my decision to make.


----------



## Contessa_Sharra

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
Click to expand...

 
Legally, according to Immigration Law, no!


----------



## Cecilie1200

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



We don't have to earn it, nor do we have to be ashamed or justify it to you that we happened to be born here.  Most importantly, we do not have to blow off immigration law and our own well-being and that of our nation to let just anyone wander across the border because YOU think we should be ashamed of having been lucky.

We don't have to earn a right to self-preservation, dumbass.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Lonestar_logic said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
Click to expand...


Way I see it, whichever of my ancestors first came to this country and became citizens earned it for the descendants they spawned.  THEY earned the right for their children to be lucky enough to be born here.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
Click to expand...


Still depends on what the problem INS has with her is in the first place.  And really, him dying in the service makes HIM a patriotic American, not her.  Cindy Sheehan, anyone?


----------



## Wicked Jester

CrimsonWhite said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd think they would have mentioned it if her status was endangered by violation of a law. the only reason her status is in jeopardy is her sponsor died in the service of his country.
> 
> so i'm not saying we should exonerate law breakers at all. i'm saying that we should do the right thing by THIS particular person about whom there is no indication of law breaking whatsoever.
> 
> I think you just decided what i was arguing and then argued against it. I prefer to state my own arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.
> 
> *The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my mother. I dare you.
Click to expand...

Hell, I wouldn't say that to my own mother. But then, she was born here. She's un upstanding natural citizen.

But, you're missing the point.

In this case, an immigration case, it does not matter.

If it's found that she deserves to stay here, she'll stay here. If not, she'll pack her bags and boogie on down the road. And that's the way it should be.

It's up to her lawyer and immigration to sort out. Not a bunch of message boarders who don't have all the facts.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Contessa_Sharra said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Legally, according to Immigration Law, no!
Click to expand...


I am well aware of what the law does. I am also well aware of the nuances of the law. An immigration judge could easily grant this woman citizenship. For what she has sacrificed, I think it is only appropriate.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> I served with a person who's parents were not US citizens.. they were Belgian citizens who were still living in Belgium... and I would not support them (if he would have died in service to our country) getting instant citizenry or special treatment to become citizens simply because of a sacrifice of a soldier, even if it is their son... there is a process, follow the process, even if there are hurdles to jump along the way (whether they be massive hurdles or barely noticeable)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She was jumping hurdles. Her sponsor was KIA. You don't see this as a special circumstance?
Click to expand...


And I would imagine that INS has procedures for this eventuality.  Personally, I trust them to make the call on this without saying "should" or "shouldn't", because they have experience in these matters and information that I don't.  If they want to take her son's service to the country into account and decide in her favor because of it, I'm okay with that.  If they think there's a good reason to ship her out, I'm going to assume they're correct unless given a reason to think otherwise.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
Click to expand...


That would depend on why INS seems to have a problem with her.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Wicked Jester said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.
> 
> *The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell that to my mother. I dare you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hell, I wouldn't say that to my own mother. But then, she was born here. She's un upstanding natural citizen.
> 
> *But, you're missing the point.*
> 
> In this case, an immigration case, it does not matter.
> 
> If it's found that she deserves to stay here, she'll stay here. If not, she'll pack her bags and boogie on down the road. And that's the way it should be.
> 
> It's up to her lawyer and immigration to sort out. Not a bunch of message boarders who don't have all the facts.
Click to expand...


I promise that I haven't missed the point. I simply do not agree with it. This woman lost her son. She sacrificed a son in the service of this country. Anyone that want to minimize that(and know that* you* are not) can kiss my ass. This kid wanted his Mom to be a citizen. He was sponsoring her. I think the least this country can do for him is to grant that wish. No one is going to convince me otherwise on this. I have held the hands of too many Gold Star Mothers to look at this from the perspective of the law. 

I love the law. I practice it for a living and live and die by its nuances. However, the law allows for us to be human. This is one of those cases that we can be human and honor this woman and her son's last full measure of devotion by making her a citizen.


----------



## Harry Dresden

strollingbones said:


> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...



i was so dam cute when i was born.....that someone in the delivery room said.....LOOK!! ...he has BORN IN THE USA....on his ass cheek....this kids a REAL AMERICAN....and the rest is history.....


----------



## Cecilie1200

JenyEliza said:


> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Menendez's comments.
> 
> Give the Mother her papers.  Her son paid with his blood for them.  A debt we cannot repay any other way.
> 
> Give her the damned papers and stop all the bullshit.
> 
> _(and *I* am probably one of THE MOST anti-illegal immigration peeps you'll ever meet.  I make Tom Tancredo look wimpy on immigration)_
Click to expand...


Really? So if it were, say, Andrei Chikatilo's son who had died in the US military, would you be in favor of giving his Chikatilo US citizenship because "his son paid in blood for them"?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Cecilie1200 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would depend on why INS seems to have a problem with her.
Click to expand...


ICE is a fucked up bureaucracy buried in the Department of Homeland Security. They may or may not have a problem, either way someone should at least cut the red tape.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree. This kid gave what Lincoln called the last full measure of devotion. His wish was that his mother could stay here. I don't think that is too much to grant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would depend on why INS seems to have a problem with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ICE is a fucked up bureaucracy buried in the Department of Homeland Security. They may or may not have a problem, either way someone should at least cut the red tape.
Click to expand...


No, they shouldn't, and certainly not based on your breezy assumption that this is just because they're "fucked up".   They should do the job they're paid for and make sure she qualifies for citizenship according to the law, not according to the warm, fuzzy emotions you got all stirred up while reading a message board.

If there are no major disqualifying factors and they want to take her son's death into account as a factor in her favor, fine.  Blow off the entire rule of law because of a sob story?  Then they might as well just disband the INS entirely, because as I said before, EVERYONE has a sob story.


----------



## ABikerSailor

CrimsonWhite said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd think they would have mentioned it if her status was endangered by violation of a law. the only reason her status is in jeopardy is her sponsor died in the service of his country.
> 
> so i'm not saying we should exonerate law breakers at all. i'm saying that we should do the right thing by THIS particular person about whom there is no indication of law breaking whatsoever.
> 
> I think you just decided what i was arguing and then argued against it. I prefer to state my own arguments.
> 
> 
> 
> We don't know the reason it was endangered. As a another poster stated, they could have found things in her past that raised red flags.
> 
> *The fact that she raised a son who served means absolutely nothing.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Tell that to my mother. I dare you.
Click to expand...


Try telling that to my Grandmother, my Aunt Laurie or my Aunt Sandy.  My Mother died when I was 8, and I already know she's proud of me, and to her, it means almost everything.

Crimson.......ya got a pos rep coming.......will send when able.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Cecilie1200 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> That would depend on why INS seems to have a problem with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is a fucked up bureaucracy buried in the Department of Homeland Security. They may or may not have a problem, either way someone should at least cut the red tape.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they shouldn't, and certainly not based on your breezy assumption that this is just because they're "fucked up".   They should do the job they're paid for and make sure she qualifies for citizenship according to the law, not according to the warm, fuzzy emotions you got all stirred up while reading a message board.
> 
> If there are no major disqualifying factors and they want to take her son's death into account as a factor in her favor, fine.  Blow off the entire rule of law because of a sob story?  Then they might as well just disband the INS entirely, because as I said before, EVERYONE has a sob story.
Click to expand...


Sob story? Fuck you. This woman's son died serving your country. Defending your freedom. She has followed the law and the law is fucking her. She has jumped through hoops only to be told, "sorry, your son and sponsor was killed serving our country, but go fuck yourself, we don't owe you anything." This woman isn't a terrorist. She is a Gold Start Mother and you should be ashamed of yourself for reducing this soldiers death to a "sob story."

Once more, fuck you.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cecilie1200 said:


> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Menendez's comments.
> 
> Give the Mother her papers.  Her son paid with his blood for them.  A debt we cannot repay any other way.
> 
> Give her the damned papers and stop all the bullshit.
> 
> _(and *I* am probably one of THE MOST anti-illegal immigration peeps you'll ever meet.  I make Tom Tancredo look wimpy on immigration)_
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So if it were, say, Andrei Chikatilo's son who had died in the US military, would you be in favor of giving his Chikatilo US citizenship because "his son paid in blood for them"?
Click to expand...

That's my fucking point.

If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.

If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.

And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.

Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ICE is a fucked up bureaucracy buried in the Department of Homeland Security. They may or may not have a problem, either way someone should at least cut the red tape.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, they shouldn't, and certainly not based on your breezy assumption that this is just because they're "fucked up".   They should do the job they're paid for and make sure she qualifies for citizenship according to the law, not according to the warm, fuzzy emotions you got all stirred up while reading a message board.
> 
> If there are no major disqualifying factors and they want to take her son's death into account as a factor in her favor, fine.  Blow off the entire rule of law because of a sob story?  Then they might as well just disband the INS entirely, because as I said before, EVERYONE has a sob story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sob story? Fuck you. This woman's son died serving your country. Defending your freedom. She has followed the law and the law is fucking her. She has jumped through hoops only to be told, "sorry, your son and sponsor was killed serving our country, but go fuck yourself, we don't owe you anything." This woman isn't a terrorist. She is a Gold Start Mother and you should be ashamed of yourself for reducing this soldiers death to a "sob story."
> 
> Once more, fuck you.
Click to expand...


You wish.  Pull your panties out of the bunch they've made in your ass crack and start acting like an adult.  If you're hoping that your little emotional outburst is going to make me go all crumbly and say, "Oh, yes!  We should abandon the rule of law for the rule of the warm, fuzzy heartstring-puller", then you're nearly as stupid as you are immature.

I'll say it again:  sob story.  Everyone has one.  I don't give a good goddamn if this woman's entire FAMILY died in the US military.  It does not buy HER a pass on the rule of law, nor does it absolve the Immigration and Naturalization Service of their legal responsibility to do their due diligence on her immigration case.  We DON'T owe her anything.  We owe her son something, but what we owe him ain't total disregard for the laws of our nation.

And you can piss and moan about how ashamed I should be because I don't react to everything like an overwrought teenager the way you do, but personally, the more I listen to you, the more proud I am that I, at least, grew the fuck up.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Wicked Jester said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JenyEliza said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with Menendez's comments.
> 
> Give the Mother her papers.  Her son paid with his blood for them.  A debt we cannot repay any other way.
> 
> Give her the damned papers and stop all the bullshit.
> 
> _(and *I* am probably one of THE MOST anti-illegal immigration peeps you'll ever meet.  I make Tom Tancredo look wimpy on immigration)_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So if it were, say, Andrei Chikatilo's son who had died in the US military, would you be in favor of giving his Chikatilo US citizenship because "his son paid in blood for them"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's my fucking point.
> 
> If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.
> 
> If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.
> 
> And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.
> 
> Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.
Click to expand...


I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.


----------



## Wicked Jester

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So if it were, say, Andrei Chikatilo's son who had died in the US military, would you be in favor of giving his Chikatilo US citizenship because "his son paid in blood for them"?
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fucking point.
> 
> If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.
> 
> If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.
> 
> And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.
> 
> Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
Click to expand...

It seems that question is being completely avoided. And we know why!


----------



## jillian

Cecilie1200 said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.



why? you think you're the only person who knows that, you ignorant twit?


----------



## Dr Grump

jillian said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? you think you're the only person who knows that, you ignorant twit?
Click to expand...


 
All hail the all-knowing, benevolent Goddess, The Cesspit. If only we were all as intelligent and all-knowing as it. Alas we are but mortals who will never the meaning of true intellectual prowess because it puts us all to shame...


----------



## xotoxi

DiamondDave said:


> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....


 
Some people are here legally when the child is born, yet they become illegal when their visa runs out.

Would you consider the child to be natural born at birth, and then an illegal immigrant 6 months later when their parent's visa expires?


----------



## Dr Grump

Wicked Jester said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fucking point.
> 
> If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.
> 
> If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.
> 
> And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.
> 
> Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that question is being completely avoided. And we know why!
Click to expand...


How come some loons try to use extreme examples to make their point? Makes them look even more stupid than they already are....


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Cecilie1200 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So if it were, say, Andrei Chikatilo's son who had died in the US military, would you be in favor of giving his Chikatilo US citizenship because "his son paid in blood for them"?
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fucking point.
> 
> If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.
> 
> If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.
> 
> And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.
> 
> Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
Click to expand...


I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

CrimsonWhite said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> okay i left...not meaning to say anything on this thread..but then it struck me...what did you people do ..not you crimson but the rest of you..other than being lucky enough to be born here...(i am deleting a lot of words cause we aint in the flame zone..but you know i am thinking them)
> 
> 
> so tell me you pompous bunch of asses...what did you do to earn being a citizen?
> 
> 
> step up and post what great things you have done to earn your citizenship?
> 
> bunch of mo fo assholes.....just think you are so damned special...and i want to know why...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Being born here is enough to earn citizenship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But losing your son in service of this country isn't?
Click to expand...

It is in my eyes.


----------



## DiamondDave

xotoxi said:


> DiamondDave said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it is not.. and frankly... I don't like the whole thing of having the only stipulation of 'being born here'.... personally.. my stance would be that if you're born here of someone here illegally, you don't get the benefit of legal status....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are here legally when the child is born, yet they become illegal when their visa runs out.
> 
> Would you consider the child to be natural born at birth, and then an illegal immigrant 6 months later when their parent's visa expires?
Click to expand...



That does not go against what I said.. as long as at the birth if they are indeed here legally.. that may not be perfect, but it at least has a better line drawn


----------



## Cecilie1200

jillian said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> why? you think you're the only person who knows that, you ignorant twit?
Click to expand...


No, I think there are a lot of people in America who don't keep track of such things, and there's not much reason they should.

I also think that you are living proof that one can have lots of trivial information, and still be as stupid as a stump.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's my fucking point.
> 
> If she deserves to stay, she should stay. That's for her lawyer and immigration to sort out.
> 
> If not, our laws must be upheld. Her son died partly in defense of those same laws.
> 
> And, my views are not in anyway disrespectful to her son, his wishes, or his legacy. His legacy being he laid down his life for this great country. He's a hero.
> 
> Bottom line, she hasn't been deported yet so, settle down people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.
Click to expand...


Please don't try to pretend you're doing ME a favor by ignoring it, when we both know you're doing it for yourself, because you don't want to answer the fact that we don't KNOW if the comparison is outrageous or not.  That's the whole point of having INS investigate people before giving them citizenship, asshat.

I only have to look smarter than you, and I could do that in a coma.


----------



## Care4all

maybe you think a tad too highly of yourself for your own good, cecilie.....?

CW ain't no fool


----------



## ABikerSailor

Cecilie1200 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't try to pretend you're doing ME a favor by ignoring it, when we both know you're doing it for yourself, because you don't want to answer the fact that we don't KNOW if the comparison is outrageous or not.  That's the whole point of having INS investigate people before giving them citizenship, asshat.
> 
> I only have to look smarter than you, and I could do that in a coma.
Click to expand...


Question for the stupid bitch in a coma..............what part of "she was almost through the process and her sponsor died" do you keep missing?

SHE'S ALREADY BEEN CHECKED OUT YOU DUMB TWIT!

Looks ain't everything babycakes, because your stupidity goes straight to the bone.


----------



## Gunny

ABikerSailor said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
Click to expand...


Aren't you assuming?

I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.  

I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.


----------



## Againsheila

Gunny said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
Click to expand...


Apparently you aren't a mother....if you were you would understand.  She gave EVERYTHING......she gave her CHILD in the service of our country.  He DIED in the service of our country and the least we can do for both of them is let her stay.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey Gunny........she was supposed to be made permanent when her son returned from Iraq.  She was almost all the way through the process, just had to have her sponsor stand up with her, and that's what they were going to do when he returned, then go to Peru on vacation to visit family.

Because of that, and because of her sacrifice, I say let her stay.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
Click to expand...


She gave her son. Is that not enough?  We let all kinds of scummy bastards into this country every day. This woman, who has lived here legally for 20 years has given more than most.


----------



## California Girl

Has anyone checked the weather forecast for hell today? It must have frozen over if I'm agreeing with GaySailor.


----------



## Gunny

Againsheila said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't a mother....if you were you would understand.  She gave EVERYTHING......she gave her CHILD in the service of our country.  He DIED in the service of our country and the least we can do for both of them is let her stay.
Click to expand...


She didn't give shit.  HE joined. HIS choice. HE died in the service of this country.  SHE gave birth.  Once he was 18, he was not hers to give.

And I have been a single a parent and that daughter was in the Army and now collects 100% VA retirement.

Want to try again?

Joining was HER choice.  Not mine.  And if MY mother caterwalled had I been KIA like some of you do I'd have been ashamed.  My mother gave NOTHING.  I volunteered.  

You're confusing mourning a loss; which, is perfectly understandable with sacrificing.


----------



## Gunny

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey Gunny........she was supposed to be made permanent when her son returned from Iraq.  She was almost all the way through the process, just had to have her sponsor stand up with her, and that's what they were going to do when he returned, then go to Peru on vacation to visit family.
> 
> Because of that, and because of her sacrifice, I say let her stay.



I have no problem with letting her stay.

I have a problem with the premise presented here.  If all that was left was a formality, I'd say it's rather f-ed up to screw her over.  That's different that trying to sell the "Cindy Sheehan syndrome" here.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She gave her son. Is that not enough?  We let all kinds of scummy bastards into this country every day. This woman, who has lived here legally for 20 years has given more than most.
Click to expand...


Again, I have no problem with her staying.  I have a problem with anyone claiming she "gave" anything.

He volunteered of his own accord.  That wasn't her choice.  It was his.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She gave her son. Is that not enough?  We let all kinds of scummy bastards into this country every day. This woman, who has lived here legally for 20 years has given more than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, I have no problem with her staying.  I have a problem with anyone claiming she "gave" anything.
> 
> He volunteered of his own accord.  That wasn't her choice.  It was his.
Click to expand...


I think those who have lost a loved one to the service of this country would disagree with you. Those who support family members who serve the country pay a price too.... I appreciate it is a small price, but sometimes it costs a significant amount.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

Cecilie1200 said:


> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm waiting for someone to ask who the hell Andrei Chikatilo is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Please don't try to pretend you're doing ME a favor by ignoring it, when we both know you're doing it for yourself, because you don't want to answer the fact that we don't KNOW if the comparison is outrageous or not.  That's the whole point of having INS investigate people before giving them citizenship, asshat.
> 
> I only have to look smarter than you, and I could do that in a coma.
Click to expand...


You do get that she has already been checked out right? She has already been investigated. She was on the last step. Now who looks like an asshat. 

The reason I was ignoring it is because I find it absolutely reprehensible that you would compare a Gold Star mother to an executed serial killer. For what? To stroke your own ego? Fuck off.


----------



## California Girl

CrimsonWhite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't try to pretend you're doing ME a favor by ignoring it, when we both know you're doing it for yourself, because you don't want to answer the fact that we don't KNOW if the comparison is outrageous or not.  That's the whole point of having INS investigate people before giving them citizenship, asshat.
> 
> I only have to look smarter than you, and I could do that in a coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do get that she has already been checked out right? She has already been investigated. She was on the last step. Now who looks like an asshat.
> 
> The reason I was ignoring it is because I find it absolutely reprehensible that you would compare a Gold Star mother to an executed serial killer. For what? To stroke your own ego? Fuck off.
Click to expand...


I agree with you.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> She gave her son. Is that not enough?  We let all kinds of scummy bastards into this country every day. This woman, who has lived here legally for 20 years has given more than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have no problem with her staying.  I have a problem with anyone claiming she "gave" anything.
> 
> He volunteered of his own accord.  That wasn't her choice.  It was his.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think those who have lost a loved one to the service of this country would disagree with you. Those who support family members who serve the country pay a price too.... I appreciate it is a small price, but sometimes it costs a significant amount.
Click to expand...


The servicemember gives all.  The survivors mourn the loss, but the servicemember was not theirs to give.  Mourning a loss is about YOU, not him.  He died doing what he thought was right.  His choice.  

And I don't like this topic.  I understand your loss, but bear in mind others have lost the same and I HATE (and you count how many times I say that word) it being politicized, or used to play on the emotions of others or presented as something it's not.

Maybe if you EVER walk up to your  best friend's wife and say "it's MY fault", you'll understand.


----------



## Shogun

Ironically, if this DEAD SOLDIER'S mother were legal the people acting like they don't give a shit about her in this thread would be falling over themselves and getting tripped up in yellow car magnets to kiss the golden pussy from which she birthed a great American hero.  How quickly the tides turn against supporting our troops and their families when, especially the ones WHO MAKE THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE, when an ingrown hair pusses up over immigration status.

pathetic people.  really.


----------



## Gunny

Shogun said:


> Ironically, if this DEAD SOLDIER'S mother were legal the people acting like they don't give a shit about her in this thread would be falling over themselves and getting tripped up in yellow car magnets to kiss the golden pussy from which she birthed a great American hero.  How quickly the tides turn against supporting our troops and their families when, especially the ones WHO MAKE THE ULTIMATE SACRIFICE, when an ingrown hair pusses up over immigration status.
> 
> pathetic people.  really.



Who's doing that?  I have no problem with her receiving US citizenship.  But not for giving birth to him.

Clyde Barrow had a mother too.  And?


----------



## Jos

> The willingness with which our young people are likely to serve in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their nation


American Gold Star Mothers - American Gold Star Mothers Inc, Home
The willingness of immigrant mothers to allow there sons to serve  in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the  immigrant mothers of veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their adopted nation


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

ABikerSailor said:


> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.



My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.

What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.


----------



## Gunny

Jos said:


> The willingness with which our young people are likely to serve in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their nation
> 
> 
> 
> American Gold Star Mothers - American Gold Star Mothers Inc, Home
> The willingness of immigrant mothers to allow there sons to serve  in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the  immigrant mothers of veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their adopted nation
Click to expand...


Go ahead and push.  You're on the wrong radar screen,_ vato_.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, I have no problem with her staying.  I have a problem with anyone claiming she "gave" anything.
> 
> He volunteered of his own accord.  That wasn't her choice.  It was his.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think those who have lost a loved one to the service of this country would disagree with you. Those who support family members who serve the country pay a price too.... I appreciate it is a small price, but sometimes it costs a significant amount.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The servicemember gives all.  The survivors mourn the loss, but the servicemember was not theirs to give.  Mourning a loss is about YOU, not him.  He died doing what he thought was right.  His choice.
> 
> And I don't like this topic.  I understand your loss, but bear in mind others have lost the same and I HATE (and you count how many times I say that word) it being politicized, or used to play on the emotions of others or presented as something it's not.
> 
> Maybe if you EVER walk up to your  best friend's wife and say "it's MY fault", you'll understand.
Click to expand...


I don't like it much either. And, while I may not have had to say 'it's my fault', I have had to listen to someone who is closer to me than anyone in the world while he beat himself up (and continues to do so) wonder whether he could have or should have done it differently. I wonder if you understand what it is like to be that helpless? To know that there is nothing you can do or say to take that pain away. I know you relate to loss. I wonder if you understand what it is like to spend night after night awake - worrying about people you love deeply, knowing you can do nothing but write and call and send them stupid shit in the mail. Personally, I would not wish it on anyone. I certainly would not wish on my worst enemy the neverending pain of losing someone who should not have died. 

I think the poet John Milton summed up pretty well. "They also serve who only stand and wait." We may not give our lives, but we support those who do. That may not mean much to you.... I'm not overly fussed if it does or not. But, to those of us who do, it means the world.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think those who have lost a loved one to the service of this country would disagree with you. Those who support family members who serve the country pay a price too.... I appreciate it is a small price, but sometimes it costs a significant amount.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The servicemember gives all.  The survivors mourn the loss, but the servicemember was not theirs to give.  Mourning a loss is about YOU, not him.  He died doing what he thought was right.  His choice.
> 
> And I don't like this topic.  I understand your loss, but bear in mind others have lost the same and I HATE (and you count how many times I say that word) it being politicized, or used to play on the emotions of others or presented as something it's not.
> 
> Maybe if you EVER walk up to your  best friend's wife and say "it's MY fault", you'll understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like it much either. And, while I may not have had to say 'it's my fault', I have had to listen to someone who is closer to me than anyone in the world while he beat himself up (and continues to do so) wonder whether he could have or should have done it differently. I wonder if you understand what it is like to be that helpless? To know that there is nothing you can do or say to take that pain away. I know you relate to loss. I wonder if you understand what it is like to spend night after night awake - worrying about people you love deeply, knowing you can do nothing but write and call and send them stupid shit in the mail. Personally, I would not wish it on anyone. I certainly would not wish on my worst enemy the neverending pain of losing someone who should not have died.
> 
> I think the poet John Milton summed up pretty well. "They also serve who only stand and wait." We may not give our lives, but we support those who do. That may not mean much to you.... I'm not overly fussed if it does or not. But, to those of us who do, it means the world.
Click to expand...


How do you think I know what it feels like?


----------



## CrimsonWhite

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
Click to expand...


There are allowances in the law to let us be human.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> The servicemember gives all.  The survivors mourn the loss, but the servicemember was not theirs to give.  Mourning a loss is about YOU, not him.  He died doing what he thought was right.  His choice.
> 
> And I don't like this topic.  I understand your loss, but bear in mind others have lost the same and I HATE (and you count how many times I say that word) it being politicized, or used to play on the emotions of others or presented as something it's not.
> 
> Maybe if you EVER walk up to your  best friend's wife and say "it's MY fault", you'll understand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it much either. And, while I may not have had to say 'it's my fault', I have had to listen to someone who is closer to me than anyone in the world while he beat himself up (and continues to do so) wonder whether he could have or should have done it differently. I wonder if you understand what it is like to be that helpless? To know that there is nothing you can do or say to take that pain away. I know you relate to loss. I wonder if you understand what it is like to spend night after night awake - worrying about people you love deeply, knowing you can do nothing but write and call and send them stupid shit in the mail. Personally, I would not wish it on anyone. I certainly would not wish on my worst enemy the neverending pain of losing someone who should not have died.
> 
> I think the poet John Milton summed up pretty well. "They also serve who only stand and wait." We may not give our lives, but we support those who do. That may not mean much to you.... I'm not overly fussed if it does or not. But, to those of us who do, it means the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you think I know what it feels like?
Click to expand...


Well, if you do, then you should also know the price we pay. We don't even get to choose this life, we have it thrust on us because of someone else's choice. The main reason I chose not to serve was my Mom's comment to me when my twin brother decided to join. She said she needed to have one child safe. That child was me.


----------



## Gunny

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
Click to expand...


My point is, we ALL have mothers.  Should they get credit and/or be punished for everything we do as adults?  

This entire thread is an appeal to emotion, not logic.  I understand mourning the loss of a loved one.  That doesn't mean it applies here.

I think allowing her to live here for 20 years then denying her citizenship is stupid.  In it's own right.  Not because she's someone's mother.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like it much either. And, while I may not have had to say 'it's my fault', I have had to listen to someone who is closer to me than anyone in the world while he beat himself up (and continues to do so) wonder whether he could have or should have done it differently. I wonder if you understand what it is like to be that helpless? To know that there is nothing you can do or say to take that pain away. I know you relate to loss. I wonder if you understand what it is like to spend night after night awake - worrying about people you love deeply, knowing you can do nothing but write and call and send them stupid shit in the mail. Personally, I would not wish it on anyone. I certainly would not wish on my worst enemy the neverending pain of losing someone who should not have died.
> 
> I think the poet John Milton summed up pretty well. "They also serve who only stand and wait." We may not give our lives, but we support those who do. That may not mean much to you.... I'm not overly fussed if it does or not. But, to those of us who do, it means the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think I know what it feels like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, if you do, then you should also know the price we pay. We don't even get to choose this life, we have it thrust on us because of someone else's choice. The main reason I chose not to serve was my Mom's comment to me when my twin brother decided to join. She said she needed to have one child safe. That child was me.
Click to expand...


You're appealing to emotion.  The servicemember gives his/her life.  You are sorry for YOUR loss, but the choice to give wasn't yours.  It is the servicemember's.  

You cannot give what is not yours to give.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CrimsonWhite said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are allowances in the law to let us be human.
Click to expand...


It has nothing to do with being human or compassionate.  Like I said if the law doesn't state that she can be a citizen then she cannot.  The president, however, does have the ability to effect the situation (as you said allowance to be human )


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Gunny said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My point is, we ALL have mothers.  Should they get credit and/or be punished for everything we do as adults?
> 
> This entire thread is an appeal to emotion, not logic.  I understand mourning the loss of a loved one.  That doesn't mean it applies here.
> 
> I think allowing her to live here for 20 years then denying her citizenship is stupid.  In it's own right.  Not because she's someone's mother.
Click to expand...


No parents should not get credit or be punished for decisions and actions we take on our own as adults.

I too agree that encouraging people to come here illegally, through our practices as employers and as a government, then punishing them for doing it and staying is stupid.   

Still doesn't change anything though about what the law is or states.

Thats all.    I still say Obama should grant an executive order, much like presidents do with presidential pardons, to do what I feel is the right thing in this situation.


----------



## Gunny

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, we ALL have mothers.  Should they get credit and/or be punished for everything we do as adults?
> 
> This entire thread is an appeal to emotion, not logic.  I understand mourning the loss of a loved one.  That doesn't mean it applies here.
> 
> I think allowing her to live here for 20 years then denying her citizenship is stupid.  In it's own right.  Not because she's someone's mother.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No parents should not get credit or be punished for decisions and actions we take on our own as adults.
> 
> I too agree that encouraging people to come here illegally, through our practices as employers and as a government, then punishing them for doing it and staying is stupid.
> 
> Still doesn't change anything though about what the law is or states.
> 
> Thats all.    I still say Obama should grant an executive order, much like presidents do with presidential pardons, to do what I feel is the right thing in this situation.
Click to expand...


I am assuming here ... but I would say she either was allowed to stay because she gave birth on US soil, or she gave birth to a child fathered by a US citizen.  While I don't agree with those laws, they ARE the law.  

THEN you factor in humanity.  She's been here 20 years.  She's met all the requirements.  She has nowhere to go back to.

Let her stay.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

At least we come to the same conclusion .


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do you think I know what it feels like?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you do, then you should also know the price we pay. We don't even get to choose this life, we have it thrust on us because of someone else's choice. The main reason I chose not to serve was my Mom's comment to me when my twin brother decided to join. She said she needed to have one child safe. That child was me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're appealing to emotion.  The servicemember gives his/her life.  You are sorry for YOUR loss, but the choice to give wasn't yours.  It is the servicemember's.
> 
> You cannot give what is not yours to give.
Click to expand...


Actually, no, I'm not appealing to emotion. Of course, I am sorry for my loss - I am human. But.... had I asked my SO to leave the Corps, he absolutely would have done to. So, in that respect, it was my choice. I would not ask him to give up something that he loved for me. No big deal to you - but to me, it was a hard one. Same with my brothers, one word from my Mom and they'd quit.


----------



## Angelhair

_Trust me - she WILL get her citizenship - as she should.  I'm sure this is the reason why her son joined the military - if this country is going to have this 'carrot' (auto citizenship if they serve), then the least they can do is honor this 'perk'._


----------



## Angelhair

_But my question is:  Why do these immigrants wait so long to start the legalization process???? 20 yrs and she never did that??? Something is very wrong with this picture.  What they want is to come here illgally/legally and then wait for another amnesty - that saves them money and time. If they want to live in this country so badly, then do things the right way by coming here legally and then securing their future here by becoming part of this nation in every way possible!!!_


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you do, then you should also know the price we pay. We don't even get to choose this life, we have it thrust on us because of someone else's choice. The main reason I chose not to serve was my Mom's comment to me when my twin brother decided to join. She said she needed to have one child safe. That child was me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're appealing to emotion.  The servicemember gives his/her life.  You are sorry for YOUR loss, but the choice to give wasn't yours.  It is the servicemember's.
> 
> You cannot give what is not yours to give.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, no, I'm not appealing to emotion. Of course, I am sorry for my loss - I am human. But.... had I asked my SO to leave the Corps, he absolutely would have done to. So, in that respect, it was my choice. I would not ask him to give up something that he loved for me. No big deal to you - but to me, it was a hard one. Same with my brothers, one word from my Mom and they'd quit.
Click to expand...


Are you kidding?  I spent 20+ years in the Marines and was in one war.  I had a wife and children, then was a single parent, then had a wife and a child.  

You think I'm oblivious?

The argument appeals to emotion.  Let her stay because she gave birth to someone who chose to join the US military and died as a result.  That's about as good as "appeal to emotion" gets.

There's a BIG difference between "mom" and a SO.  The impact on the SO; especially, a wife with children, IS significant and direct.  For mom, it's emotional.

You seem unable to differentiate between the law and logic, and emotion here.  There IS a difference.  This topic is the former, not the latter.  

Losing a son is not a prerequisite for US citizenship, nor should it be.


----------



## Gunny

Angelhair said:


> _But my question is:  Why do these immigrants wait so long to start the legalization process???? 20 yrs and she never did that??? Something is very wrong with this picture.  What they want is to come here illgally/legally and then wait for another amnesty - that saves them money and time. If they want to live in this country so badly, then do things the right way by coming here legally and then securing their future here by becoming part of this nation in every way possible!!!_



I already covered this.  She either gave birth on US soil or the child was fathered by a US citizen.  There is no other way I know of to stay here that long without becoming naturalized.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're appealing to emotion.  The servicemember gives his/her life.  You are sorry for YOUR loss, but the choice to give wasn't yours.  It is the servicemember's.
> 
> You cannot give what is not yours to give.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, I'm not appealing to emotion. Of course, I am sorry for my loss - I am human. But.... had I asked my SO to leave the Corps, he absolutely would have done to. So, in that respect, it was my choice. I would not ask him to give up something that he loved for me. No big deal to you - but to me, it was a hard one. Same with my brothers, one word from my Mom and they'd quit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  I spent 20+ years in the Marines and was in one war.  I had a wife and children, then was a single parent, then had a wife and a child.
> 
> You think I'm oblivious?
> 
> The argument appeals to emotion.  Let her stay because she gave birth to someone who chose to join the US military and died as a result.  That's about as good as "appeal to emotion" gets.
> 
> There's a BIG difference between "mom" and a SO.  The impact on the SO; especially, a wife with children, IS significant and direct.  For mom, it's emotional.
> 
> You seem unable to differentiate between the law and logic, and emotion here.  There IS a difference.  This topic is the former, not the latter.
> 
> Losing a son is not a prerequisite for US citizenship, nor should it be.
Click to expand...


No, that's your point. It is not mine. Mine is the fact that she has been here - legally - for 20 years. That she has gone through all the checks. That her son was her sponsor and he died just before her paperwork was completed. It is unfair that because her son died in the service of this country, that she should fall at the final hurdle. That, mo chara, is logic - not emotion.


----------



## Gunny

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, I'm not appealing to emotion. Of course, I am sorry for my loss - I am human. But.... had I asked my SO to leave the Corps, he absolutely would have done to. So, in that respect, it was my choice. I would not ask him to give up something that he loved for me. No big deal to you - but to me, it was a hard one. Same with my brothers, one word from my Mom and they'd quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  I spent 20+ years in the Marines and was in one war.  I had a wife and children, then was a single parent, then had a wife and a child.
> 
> You think I'm oblivious?
> 
> The argument appeals to emotion.  Let her stay because she gave birth to someone who chose to join the US military and died as a result.  That's about as good as "appeal to emotion" gets.
> 
> There's a BIG difference between "mom" and a SO.  The impact on the SO; especially, a wife with children, IS significant and direct.  For mom, it's emotional.
> 
> You seem unable to differentiate between the law and logic, and emotion here.  There IS a difference.  This topic is the former, not the latter.
> 
> Losing a son is not a prerequisite for US citizenship, nor should it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your point. It is not mine. Mine is the fact that she has been here - legally - for 20 years. That she has gone through all the checks. That her son was her sponsor and he died just before her paperwork was completed. It is unfair that because her son died in the service of this country, that she should fall at the final hurdle. That, mo chara, is logic - not emotion.
Click to expand...


You're STILL including her son dying in service to this country as a factor.  THAT is appealing to emotion.

We agree she should be allowed to stay.  We just don't agree on why.


----------



## California Girl

Gunny said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  I spent 20+ years in the Marines and was in one war.  I had a wife and children, then was a single parent, then had a wife and a child.
> 
> You think I'm oblivious?
> 
> The argument appeals to emotion.  Let her stay because she gave birth to someone who chose to join the US military and died as a result.  That's about as good as "appeal to emotion" gets.
> 
> There's a BIG difference between "mom" and a SO.  The impact on the SO; especially, a wife with children, IS significant and direct.  For mom, it's emotional.
> 
> You seem unable to differentiate between the law and logic, and emotion here.  There IS a difference.  This topic is the former, not the latter.
> 
> Losing a son is not a prerequisite for US citizenship, nor should it be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's your point. It is not mine. Mine is the fact that she has been here - legally - for 20 years. That she has gone through all the checks. That her son was her sponsor and he died just before her paperwork was completed. It is unfair that because her son died in the service of this country, that she should fall at the final hurdle. That, mo chara, is logic - not emotion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're STILL including her son dying in service to this country as a factor.  THAT is appealing to emotion.
> 
> We agree she should be allowed to stay.  We just don't agree on why.
Click to expand...


If he had died in a car accident, I'd say the same. I just happen to put more import on her son's service than you do. I factor in the 'emtional' context of 'they also serve who only stand and wait'.... possibly because even now, I am one of those who stands and waits.


----------



## froggy

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, that's your point. It is not mine. Mine is the fact that she has been here - legally - for 20 years. That she has gone through all the checks. That her son was her sponsor and he died just before her paperwork was completed. It is unfair that because her son died in the service of this country, that she should fall at the final hurdle. That, mo chara, is logic - not emotion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're STILL including her son dying in service to this country as a factor.  THAT is appealing to emotion.
> 
> We agree she should be allowed to stay.  We just don't agree on why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If he had died in a car accident, I'd say the same. I just happen to put more import on her son's service than you do. I factor in the 'emtional' context of 'they also serve who only stand and wait'.... possibly because even now, I am one of those who stands and waits.
Click to expand...


Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.


----------



## Douger

CrimsonWhite said:


> I think this is one of those instances where the law sucks. This young man died serving this country, the least we could do is honor the wish of his mother being granted citizenship. It isn't about the mother. It is about what a fallen soldier wanted.


You don't understand The Monster is out of control.The politicians don't even have power any more.
The " system/monster" is so out of control that Ted Fucking Kennedy wasn't allowed to board a commercial aircraft.
Think about that.Let it sink in.


----------



## traveler52

ABikerSailor said:


> Death stymies soldier son's bid to get mother green card
> Thursday, February 25, 2010
> 
> By this time last year, Eugenia Galdos son had this February planned.
> 
> The 25-year-old Army sergeant, Christian Bueno-Galdos, would come home to Paterson on leave from his second tour of duty in Iraq, his mother finally would have legal immigration status, and together theyd take a trip to their native Peru, for the annual Carnival.
> 
> Instead, Christian Bueno-Galdos body lies at the Totowa Cemetery. And immigration officials have not yet decided on his 2008 application seeking U.S. permanent residency for his mother, who could face deportation.
> 
> Galdos was one of five soldiers killed last May by a distraught fellow trooper who opened fire on them at a medical clinic at Camp Liberty in Iraq.
> 
> "I go to his grave at least every other day," said Galdos, who is 54, dresses in black, and has a black ribbon hanging on the door to her apartment. "I keep his grave clear, neat, whether its clearing away the snow or placing flowers. Sometimes I feel a gnawing unrest, and my husband says Its because you must visit his grave today. Go to the cemetery, that is what is making you anxious. "
> 
> "It is important to visit him," Galdos said, in Spanish, in her neatly furnished apartment on Columbia Avenue, adorned with pictures of Christian in his Army uniform. "This is the biggest reason why I want to stay in this country, which Christian loved so much."
> 
> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported. The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.
> 
> Christian, who decided in high school to enlist in the Army, made it a mission to help his mother gain her residency. In late 2008, after Christian submitted the petition on behalf of his mother, an immigration judge dismissed the deportation order and accepted her sons application, Galdos said.
> 
> "Everything seemed to be moving along," she said.
> 
> But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality.
> 
> Carlos Bueno, who is 59 and says his health has declined dramatically since the death of his son, says he understands that immigration officials have their own priorities and a job to do.
> 
> But, he asked, "How can this situation be seen solely through legal technicalities? Why dont they see a mother who wants to go to the grave of her son, who wants to always be with him, at least that way? One of my sons last, strongest wishes was to help his mother get her legal residency. Wed like to see finished what Christian started."
> 
> Galdos almost had decided to send her youngest sons body back to Peru to be buried.
> 
> But the more she thought about it, the more it became clear that this country had to be her sons final resting place.
> 
> "This was truly his country," she said. "Yes, he loved Peru, but as more of a place to visit. This was home, this was the country he said hed give his life up for defending, if it came to that."
> 
> His parents look at letters top Army officials sent to them, telling them what an asset Christian was to the military. The letters tell the parents how respected Christian was among his peers.
> 
> One official wrote that in his more than 20 years in the military, hed never seen such an outpouring of love as he had at a memorial for Christian in Iraq.
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
Click to expand...



But....but...but she's an illegal.  Are you asking for double standard here?

Don't matter who died, don't matter who served.  

She is illegal.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

traveler52 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death stymies soldier son's bid to get mother green card
> Thursday, February 25, 2010
> 
> By this time last year, Eugenia Galdos son had this February planned.
> 
> The 25-year-old Army sergeant, Christian Bueno-Galdos, would come home to Paterson on leave from his second tour of duty in Iraq, his mother finally would have legal immigration status, and together theyd take a trip to their native Peru, for the annual Carnival.
> 
> Instead, Christian Bueno-Galdos body lies at the Totowa Cemetery. And immigration officials have not yet decided on his 2008 application seeking U.S. permanent residency for his mother, who could face deportation.
> 
> Galdos was one of five soldiers killed last May by a distraught fellow trooper who opened fire on them at a medical clinic at Camp Liberty in Iraq.
> 
> "I go to his grave at least every other day," said Galdos, who is 54, dresses in black, and has a black ribbon hanging on the door to her apartment. "I keep his grave clear, neat, whether its clearing away the snow or placing flowers. Sometimes I feel a gnawing unrest, and my husband says Its because you must visit his grave today. Go to the cemetery, that is what is making you anxious. "
> 
> "It is important to visit him," Galdos said, in Spanish, in her neatly furnished apartment on Columbia Avenue, adorned with pictures of Christian in his Army uniform. "This is the biggest reason why I want to stay in this country, which Christian loved so much."
> 
> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported. The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.
> 
> Christian, who decided in high school to enlist in the Army, made it a mission to help his mother gain her residency. In late 2008, after Christian submitted the petition on behalf of his mother, an immigration judge dismissed the deportation order and accepted her sons application, Galdos said.
> 
> "Everything seemed to be moving along," she said.
> 
> But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality.
> 
> Carlos Bueno, who is 59 and says his health has declined dramatically since the death of his son, says he understands that immigration officials have their own priorities and a job to do.
> 
> But, he asked, "How can this situation be seen solely through legal technicalities? Why dont they see a mother who wants to go to the grave of her son, who wants to always be with him, at least that way? One of my sons last, strongest wishes was to help his mother get her legal residency. Wed like to see finished what Christian started."
> 
> Galdos almost had decided to send her youngest sons body back to Peru to be buried.
> 
> But the more she thought about it, the more it became clear that this country had to be her sons final resting place.
> 
> "This was truly his country," she said. "Yes, he loved Peru, but as more of a place to visit. This was home, this was the country he said hed give his life up for defending, if it came to that."
> 
> His parents look at letters top Army officials sent to them, telling them what an asset Christian was to the military. The letters tell the parents how respected Christian was among his peers.
> 
> One official wrote that in his more than 20 years in the military, hed never seen such an outpouring of love as he had at a memorial for Christian in Iraq.
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....but...but she's an illegal.  Are you asking for double standard here?
> 
> Don't matter who died, don't matter who served.
> 
> She is illegal.
Click to expand...


Reading is fundamental. She is here legally and was going through proper channels.


----------



## California Girl

froggy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're STILL including her son dying in service to this country as a factor.  THAT is appealing to emotion.
> 
> We agree she should be allowed to stay.  We just don't agree on why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If he had died in a car accident, I'd say the same. I just happen to put more import on her son's service than you do. I factor in the 'emtional' context of 'they also serve who only stand and wait'.... possibly because even now, I am one of those who stands and waits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.
Click to expand...


Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid? 

Oh wait...


----------



## José

This may be slightly off-topic since I'm not referring to this peruvian family in particular but green card soldiers are just another variation of the good old mercenary, soldier of fortune.

Only a nation of patriotic retards like the US glorifies this human scum.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

José;2108049 said:
			
		

> This may be slightly off-topic since I'm not referring to this peruvian family in particular but green card soldiers are just another variation of the good old mercenary, soldier of fortune.
> 
> Only a nation of patriotic retards like the US glorifies this human scum.



Fuck off.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

CrimsonWhite said:


> José;2108049 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This may be slightly off-topic since I'm not referring to this peruvian family in particular but green card soldiers are just another variation of the good old mercenary, soldier of fortune.
> 
> Only a nation of patriotic retards like the US glorifies this human scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Awesome!!!!!!

Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.

Gunny you made a wise choice


----------



## ABikerSailor

Gunny said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Gunny........she was supposed to be made permanent when her son returned from Iraq.  She was almost all the way through the process, just had to have her sponsor stand up with her, and that's what they were going to do when he returned, then go to Peru on vacation to visit family.
> 
> Because of that, and because of her sacrifice, I say let her stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no problem with letting her stay.
> 
> I have a problem with the premise presented here.  If all that was left was a formality, I'd say it's rather f-ed up to screw her over.  That's different that trying to sell the "Cindy Sheehan syndrome" here.
Click to expand...


See.......this is why I'm stating that she should be allowed to stay...........because she did everything LEGALLY, and her son EARNED HIS CITIZENSHIP VIA THE MILITARY.

He was THE US CITIZEN THAT SPONSORED HER HERE.  It was also noted that they were at the end of the process.  All checks were done, all boxes checked, she just had to stand up with her sponsor and be done.

He was her sponsor.  Why?  Because he loved his mother, and, seeing that he'd earned HIS citizenship, he decided to use that in a positive way to bring yet another useful person into this great country, because he'd seen all the things it was capable of.

He died.  Why?  Because some dumb shit asshole with a mental problem decided that because he'd had a bad day, he was going to take a few others with him.

It was unfair.  This story is exceptional because of the things it has with it.  And, exceptions are made for exceptional things.

All she had to do was the ceremony.  She'd lost her son (she didn't sacrifice him, the douchebag that shot him did), and as a reward, for being so faithful and a good citizen, check the box.

No emotion here.  Just what's fair.


----------



## Harry Dresden

José;2108049 said:
			
		

> This may be slightly off-topic since I'm not referring to this peruvian family in particular but green card soldiers are just another variation of the good old mercenary, soldier of fortune.
> 
> Only a nation of patriotic retards like the US glorifies this human scum.



well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...


----------



## froggy

California Girl said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> If he had died in a car accident, I'd say the same. I just happen to put more import on her son's service than you do. I factor in the 'emtional' context of 'they also serve who only stand and wait'.... possibly because even now, I am one of those who stands and waits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh wait...
Click to expand...


No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".


----------



## Dr Grump

froggy said:


> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".



Immediate family? Absolutely....


----------



## Cecilie1200

Againsheila said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you aren't a mother....if you were you would understand.  She gave EVERYTHING......she gave her CHILD in the service of our country.  He DIED in the service of our country and the least we can do for both of them is let her stay.
Click to expand...


I AM a mother, and I find it rather offensive to talk about "giving" a child to the US, as though 1) a 25-year-old man is a toddler in short pants, and 2) she wrapped a bow around his neck and presented him, with 3) him having no say in it.  HE died.  She didn't.  I'm very sorry for her loss, but I would personally be ashamed of myself for trying to shoehorn myself into my adult children's life choices and sacrifices, as though they're nothing more than adjuncts of myself.

The least we can do for both of them - which also happens to be the CORRECT thing to do for both of them - is to continue the legally-required process they began, and consider his sacrifice as a factor, not the entire decision.  If he was truly the patriotic American I assume him to have been, then he wouldn't have wanted the US to break the rules for him.


----------



## Cecilie1200

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why did I even bother to post the article if you're not going to read it?
> 
> She came here from Peru legally.  Her son joined the military at 18 and was serving.
> 
> He got his US Citizenship from serving in the military, and then was sponsoring his mother so that she could have permanent status green card.
> 
> The application was almost finished when he was killed last month by that lunatic who shot up a mental clinic in Baghdad (her son was one of the victims).
> 
> Now?  Because her sponsor was her son, her application to stay here is in danger.
> 
> I think she should be allowed to stay.  She's been here legally for the past 20 years, and has given her own family in defense of this country.
> 
> That qualifies in my book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't you assuming?
> 
> I agree with others ... she hasn't done a thing and she didn't "give" anything.  HE joined.
> 
> I would be more willing to argue she should be a US citizen IF the US allowed her stay for 20 years because SHE did that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She gave her son. Is that not enough?  We let all kinds of scummy bastards into this country every day. This woman, who has lived here legally for 20 years has given more than most.
Click to expand...


The answer to that is to stop letting scummy bastards in, not to break the rules for even more people.


----------



## goldcatt

froggy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
Click to expand...


Not because her son served. Back up here.

Her son was the citizen sponsoring her permanent residency. The permanent residency which was basically a done deal.

When you lose your sponsor, your application is pulled and you have to start over, which can include going back to your native country and starting over from scratch.

She lost her sponsor. Not because her sponsor changed his mind, or OD'd on heroin, or went to prison - but because he was killed while serving in Iraq. The fact that he was also her son just adds to the situation.

Under these circumstances and considering she'd already been here 20 years and gone through the checks and hurdles and hoops, what purpose does pulling her application because her son/sponsor was killed in uniform serve? Justice? Pfft.


----------



## Cecilie1200

CrimsonWhite said:


> Cecilie1200 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CrimsonWhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually ignoring that fact that you are comparing this poor woman to a Russian serial killer. The comparison is outrageous. This statement doesn't make you smart, it makes you a load that should have been swallowed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't try to pretend you're doing ME a favor by ignoring it, when we both know you're doing it for yourself, because you don't want to answer the fact that we don't KNOW if the comparison is outrageous or not.  That's the whole point of having INS investigate people before giving them citizenship, asshat.
> 
> I only have to look smarter than you, and I could do that in a coma.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do get that she has already been checked out right? She has already been investigated. She was on the last step. Now who looks like an asshat.
> 
> The reason I was ignoring it is because I find it absolutely reprehensible that you would compare a Gold Star mother to an executed serial killer. For what? To stroke your own ego? Fuck off.
Click to expand...


Really?  She's already been checked out?  Then why are they still checking her out?  Oh, I remember.  You cavalierly declared, with absolutely no supportive proof, that this is just the INS being "fucked up".  

Once again, the fact that a puerile ass clown like you finds something I said "reprehensible" is just proof that I need to say it again, only louder.  How do you know that just because her son died in the military, that makes HER a good person, Miss Cleo?  Did you pull your crystal ball out of your ass and "divine" that there's nothing wrong with this woman, the same way you "divined" that the checking-out process is finished, and that the INS is just jerking around for the hell of it?

By the way, love the repeated "fuck off".  Just one more proof that you're too immature to have anything worthwhile to say.  You apparently can't even cuss creatively.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Jos said:


> The willingness with which our young people are likely to serve in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their nation
> 
> 
> 
> American Gold Star Mothers - American Gold Star Mothers Inc, Home
> The willingness of immigrant mothers to allow there sons to serve  in any war, no matter how justified, shall be directly proportional as to how they perceive the  immigrant mothers of veterans of earlier wars were treated and appreciated by their adopted nation
Click to expand...


Allow?  ALLOW?!  She didn't "allow" her son to do jack shit.  He was a grown man who made his own choice.  I'm getting really disgusted with all these attempts to belittle and lessen this man and his sacrifice in the service of your own warm fuzzies.


----------



## Cecilie1200

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My heart says DEFINATELY let her stay and give her citizenship.
> 
> What does the law say though?   Unfortunately IF the law says no then she can't stay....we can't change that law for one person.   HOWEVER, if obama is a good man he could use an executive order to make an exception in this one specific instance.
Click to expand...


If he's a REALLY good man, he'll think with his brain instead of his glands - or his political posturing - and stay the fuck out of it, so that INS can do its job properly.


----------



## Cecilie1200

Gunny said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> My point is, we ALL have mothers.  Should they get credit and/or be punished for everything we do as adults?
> 
> This entire thread is an appeal to emotion, not logic.  I understand mourning the loss of a loved one.  That doesn't mean it applies here.
> 
> I think allowing her to live here for 20 years then denying her citizenship is stupid.  In it's own right.  Not because she's someone's mother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No parents should not get credit or be punished for decisions and actions we take on our own as adults.
> 
> I too agree that encouraging people to come here illegally, through our practices as employers and as a government, then punishing them for doing it and staying is stupid.
> 
> Still doesn't change anything though about what the law is or states.
> 
> Thats all.    I still say Obama should grant an executive order, much like presidents do with presidential pardons, to do what I feel is the right thing in this situation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am assuming here ... but I would say she either was allowed to stay because she gave birth on US soil, or she gave birth to a child fathered by a US citizen.  While I don't agree with those laws, they ARE the law.
> 
> THEN you factor in humanity.  She's been here 20 years.  She's met all the requirements.  She has nowhere to go back to.
> 
> Let her stay.
Click to expand...


I suspect that'll be the way INS decides, barring anything really wrong with her.  So we should let them do their job and handle it.


----------



## Cecilie1200

California Girl said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, no, I'm not appealing to emotion. Of course, I am sorry for my loss - I am human. But.... had I asked my SO to leave the Corps, he absolutely would have done to. So, in that respect, it was my choice. I would not ask him to give up something that he loved for me. No big deal to you - but to me, it was a hard one. Same with my brothers, one word from my Mom and they'd quit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you kidding?  I spent 20+ years in the Marines and was in one war.  I had a wife and children, then was a single parent, then had a wife and a child.
> 
> You think I'm oblivious?
> 
> The argument appeals to emotion.  Let her stay because she gave birth to someone who chose to join the US military and died as a result.  That's about as good as "appeal to emotion" gets.
> 
> There's a BIG difference between "mom" and a SO.  The impact on the SO; especially, a wife with children, IS significant and direct.  For mom, it's emotional.
> 
> You seem unable to differentiate between the law and logic, and emotion here.  There IS a difference.  This topic is the former, not the latter.
> 
> Losing a son is not a prerequisite for US citizenship, nor should it be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's your point. It is not mine. Mine is the fact that she has been here - legally - for 20 years. That she has gone through all the checks. That her son was her sponsor and he died just before her paperwork was completed. It is unfair that because her son died in the service of this country, that she should fall at the final hurdle. That, mo chara, is logic - not emotion.
Click to expand...


Apparently she HASN'T gone through all the checks, or they wouldn't still be reviewing her case.

I would be very surprised if INS doesn't have provisions for occasions when the sponsor dies before the case is decided.


----------



## ABikerSailor

froggy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
Click to expand...


Hey Fuckie...........got news for you........we've got signs posted in the PI, American Samoa, and some other places where they are told that one of the perks of serving with the US Forces is that they can earn citizenship.

They learn our rules, they learn our language, they learn how our political system works.

They also defend this country for several years as payment.

What have YOU done to earn YOUR citizenship?  Be born here?  Cool.........we should also give you an award for using oxygen you mouth breathing asshole.


----------



## Wicked Jester

José;2108049 said:
			
		

> This may be slightly off-topic since I'm not referring to this peruvian family in particular but green card soldiers are just another variation of the good old mercenary, soldier of fortune.
> 
> Only a nation of patriotic retards like the US glorifies this human scum.


Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!


----------



## Dr Grump

Cecilie1200 said:


> *Just one more proof that you're too immature to have anything worthwhile to say*.  You apparently can't even cuss creatively.



One of the biggest projecting moments of the year....


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.





> Originally posted by *PLYMCO_PILGRIM*
> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.
> 
> Gunny you made a wise choice


 


> Originally posted by *Harry Dresden*
> well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...





> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!


LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...

Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The four *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!

You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:

"We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!

We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!

The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!

The freedom to speak our minds!!!

Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!

*BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"

They love American values my ass!!!

Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!


----------



## Harry Dresden

José;2108664 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *PLYMCO_PILGRIM*
> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.
> 
> Gunny you made a wise choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Harry Dresden*
> well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...
> 
> Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The three *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!
> 
> You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:
> 
> "We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!
> 
> We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!
> 
> The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!
> 
> The freedom to speak our minds!!!
> 
> Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!
> 
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"
> 
> They love American values my ass!!!
> 
> Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!
Click to expand...


Mas Puto.....


----------



## Wicked Jester

José;2108664 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *PLYMCO_PILGRIM*
> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.
> 
> Gunny you made a wise choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Harry Dresden*
> well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...
> 
> Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The four *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!
> 
> You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:
> 
> "We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!
> 
> We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!
> 
> The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!
> 
> The freedom to speak our minds!!!
> 
> Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!
> 
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"
> 
> They love American values my ass!!!
> 
> Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!
Click to expand...

Shut up ****, and go wash my cars, motherfucker!


----------



## California Girl

froggy said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats his service got to do with her, wasn't he paid every month, you sign up, you should no the risk involved. thats the way it was when i was in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
Click to expand...


Froggy, you can be such a fucking moron. She has lived here - LEGALLY - for 20 years. Her son was her sponsor. She has done all the paperwork, been through all the checks and, just before it gets completed - he died... in service to this country. That's why. Try to engage in rational thought occasionally.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Wicked Jester said:


> Shut up ****, and go wash my cars, motherfucker!



with this guy make sure all valubles are out.....


----------



## Care4all

if they do not let her stay, then the us gvt should help move his body to a grave in Peru, so that she can visit it.....


----------



## CrimsonWhite

José;2108664 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *PLYMCO_PILGRIM*
> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.
> 
> Gunny you made a wise choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Harry Dresden*
> well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...
> 
> Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The four *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!
> 
> You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:
> 
> "We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!
> 
> We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!
> 
> The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!
> 
> The freedom to speak our minds!!!
> 
> Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!
> 
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"
> 
> They love American values my ass!!!
> 
> Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!
Click to expand...


Let me reiterate.

Fuck off.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

José;2108664 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *PLYMCO_PILGRIM*
> Awesome!!!!!!
> 
> Couldn't have said it better myself crimson.
> 
> Gunny you made a wise choice
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Harry Dresden*
> well your not too patriotic....but you are a spec of scum....mas puto...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...
> 
> Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The four *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!
> 
> You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:
> 
> "We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!
> 
> We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!
> 
> The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!
> 
> The freedom to speak our minds!!!
> 
> Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!
> 
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"
> 
> They love American values my ass!!!
> 
> Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!
Click to expand...


I know a person from my town, who happens to be a member of this forum, who's father immigrated here from cuba and joined the armed services.  I suppose his dad, who is one of the most red-blooded americans around, is just full of crap 

I also suppose you think my grandfather, who immigrated here from italy and fought for the US in WW2, was as you describe above too you ignorant person.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Jose is insulting the services because he's too fucking stupid to be allowed in.

Hey.........Jose Douchebag.........how much do you know about military history, or the military in general?

I'm guessing not much, seeing as you probably just snuck across the border last week.......


----------



## Anguille

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> José;2108664 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Crimsom White*
> Fuck off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by *Wicked Jester*
> Look here, you burrito bending, refried bean scarfing, welfare sucking lil' ****. I dare you to go to any military post in the US or abroad and talk that shit!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL... LOL... LOL... LOL...
> 
> Crimsom, Pilgrim, Harry and Jester... The four *GULLIBLE* stooges!!!!
> 
> You guys are braindead if you really believe the shit green card soldiers vomit in front of the press:
> 
> "We Ecuadorians, Bolivians and Panamanians love *THE IDEALS OF AMERICA*!!!!
> 
> We love all the freedoms we didn't have back home!!
> 
> The freedom to elect our political representatives!!!!
> 
> The freedom to speak our minds!!!
> 
> Even the oxygen we breathe in America is freer and more democratic!!
> 
> *BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH, BLAH!!!!*"
> 
> They love American values my ass!!!
> 
> Just lower the US minimum wage from 1000 dollars to 50, 100 bucks like in their home countries and see how much they still "love" US values!!
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know a person from my town, who happens to be a member of this forum, who's father immigrated here from cuba and joined the armed services.  I suppose his dad, who is one of the most red-blooded americans around, is just full of crap
> 
> I also suppose you think my grandfather, who immigrated here from italy and fought for the US in WW2, was as you describe above too you ignorant person.
Click to expand...

How many people from your town have you and del recruited to the board now?


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *ABikerSailor*
> Jose is insulting the services because he's too fucking stupid to be allowed in.
> 
> Hey.........Jose Douchebag.........how much do you know about military history, or the military in general?
> 
> I'm guessing not much, seeing as you probably just snuck across the border last week.......



Sailor, let's put patriotism aside for a moment and be reasonable here... 

People who sneak across the border and manage to live in the US without losing any limb in the process or becoming a vegetable, *AT BEST*, and worm food, *AT WORST*, are, *BY DEFINITION*, more intelligent than green card seeking cannon fodder that, *IF LUCKY*, get the same result by putting their asses on the line of fire for years so that John Anglo can stay safe in good, ol' US of A.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Plymco_Pilgrim*
> I know a person from my town, who happens to be a member of this forum, who's father immigrated here from cuba and joined the armed services. I suppose his dad, who is one of the most red-blooded americans around, is just full of crap
> 
> I also suppose you think my grandfather, who immigrated here from italy and fought for the US in WW2, was as you describe above too you ignorant person.



Pilgrim...

Show me someone who immigrated to America during the Great Depression and I'll show you someone who really loved the America as a nation not as a cash cow.

Are there people who immigrate to America in times of prosperity driven by genuine love for the country?

Of course there are!! But don't delude yourself... most immigrants to America, green card soldiers or not, would gladly move to Stalinist Russia or Maoist China if they were offered the same standard of living. But don't expect to hear it directly from their mouths in English cause they know exactly what the american people want to hear.


----------



## José

People don't get me wrong... 

I don't have anything against economic immigrants in general.

Without the basic instinct of leaving impoverished lands behind to find new ones there would be no Europe, no America, no Asia, no nothing. Earth would still be mostly uninhabited and humans would still be confined to a tiny part of Africa, at best, or extinct, at worst.

Humans owe their very survival as a species to the same basic instinct that leads a poor immigrant to seek a better life elsewhere in the world.

My only problem with this kind of economic immigrants known as green card soldiers is that the idea of killing and dying in exchange for the right to immigrate to a richer part of the world sounds a bit disgusting to me.

Way too similar to what a "traditional" mercenary does.


----------



## froggy

California Girl said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was her fucking sponsor - are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Froggy, you can be such a fucking moron. She has lived here - LEGALLY - for 20 years. Her son was her sponsor. She has done all the paperwork, been through all the checks and, just before it gets completed - he died... in service to this country. That's why. Try to engage in rational thought occasionally.
Click to expand...


if shes been here 20 she should have already gotten citizenship,or is there something in her past stopping it.


----------



## froggy

Dr Grump said:


> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate family? Absolutely....
Click to expand...


That would sure say alot about Americans, "we're to scared to fight for ourselves so we're enticing foreigners to come join our military in the name of a free citizenship for them and their family". Oh how proud we are.


----------



## Dr Grump

froggy said:


> Dr Grump said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> froggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> No dunce, do you think just because he served in the armed forces, she should get a free ticket to america? Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immediate family? Absolutely....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would sure say alot about Americans, "we're to scared to fight for ourselves so we're enticing foreigners to come join our military in the name of a free citizenship for them and their family". Oh how proud we are.
Click to expand...


That's basically what happens...You are a nation of immigrants.....


----------



## ABikerSailor

José;2111580 said:
			
		

> People don't get me wrong...
> 
> I don't have anything against economic immigrants in general.
> 
> Without the basic instinct of leaving impoverished lands behind to find new ones there would be no Europe, no America, no Asia, no nothing. Earth would still be mostly uninhabited and humans would still be confined to a tiny part of Africa, at best, or extinct, at worst.
> 
> Humans owe their very survival as a species to the same basic instinct that leads a poor immigrant to seek a better life elsewhere in the world.
> 
> My only problem with this kind of economic immigrants known as green card soldiers is that the idea of killing and dying in exchange for the right to immigrate to a richer part of the world sounds a bit disgusting to me.
> 
> Way too similar to what a "traditional" mercenary does.



No, because "traditional" mercs are NOT IN THE FUCKING MILITARY!  What part of that do you keep missing you ignorant asshole?  

I suppose that a colon jousting cum dumpster such as yourself would prefer the more refined American mercs.  You know.......Robert Prince and Blackwater?  Yeah, right, they're SO much better.

When a person decides to join the military, they aren't usually thinking about citizenship.  Trust me........I know this from 20 years in the Navy.  It generally takes until the LAST YEAR of their enlistment, or somewhere after their second, before they do that.

Incidentally, you penis puffing smegma slurping starry eyed dirtbag, wanna tell me EXACTLY HOW the US Military equates to mercs?

And remember donut puncher, most people here are military or ex military.


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *ABikerSailor*
> Incidentally, you penis puffing smegma slurping starry eyed dirtbag, wanna tell me EXACTLY HOW the US Military equates to mercs?



LOL... I won't complain about your kind words because of my own glass house... Sometimes I'm a rude SOB too.

I can't equate the entire US military to green card soldiers = mercenaries simply because there aren't enough of them.  I equate the average grunt (most not all) with a brainless automaton willing to carry out any order they get. 

In my book, the native grunt is just one step below the green card soldier in terms of moral depravation. Most of them can do things that cover the entire human moral spectrum without any semblance of remorse. From executing mass murderers like Hitler to horrendous crimes against humanity like incinerating entire japanese cities full of civilians. They're brainwashed to do things at both extreme ends of the moral spectrum without questioning.

So I usually don't have much respect nor sympathy for cannon fodder of any kind, be it "native" or "imported", specially for the ones who participate in unjustified wars of aggression like Eastern Europe (Germany), Vietnam (France and US), Afghanistan (Russia) and Iraq.

If you are a mindless drone parroting *"I'm for my country right or wrong"* every 5 seconds, unable to think critically about anything and dumb enough to lose your limbs invading a country that hasn't done any harm to yours you probably didn't deserve them in the first place.


----------



## Care4all

José;2112611 said:
			
		

> Originally posted by *ABikerSailor*
> Incidentally, you penis puffing smegma slurping starry eyed dirtbag, wanna tell me EXACTLY HOW the US Military equates to mercs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL... I won't complain about your kind words because of my own glass house... Sometimes I'm a rude SOB too.
> 
> I can't equate the entire US military to green card soldiers = mercenaries simply because there aren't enough of them.  I equate the average grunt (most not all) with a brainless automaton willing to carry out any order they get.
> 
> In my book, the native grunt is just one step below the green card soldier in terms of moral depravation. Most of them can do things that cover the entire human moral spectrum without any semblance of remorse. From executing mass murderers like Hitler to horrendous crimes against humanity like incinerating japanese cities full of civilians. They're brainwashed to do things at both extreme ends of the moral spectrum without questioning.
> 
> So I usually don't have much respect nor sympathy for cannon fodder of any kind, be it "native" or "imported", specially for the ones who participate in unjustified wars of aggression like Eastern Europe (Germany), Vietnam (France and US), Afghanistan (Russia) and Iraq.
> 
> If you are a mindless drone parroting *"I'm for my country right or wrong"* every 5 seconds, unable to think critically about anything and dumb enough to lose your limbs invading a country that hasn't done any harm to yours you probably didn't deserve them in the first place.
Click to expand...


most men and women in the military never serve in a war zone and most men in the war zone never kill anyone and most that do kill someone, do not kill only the innocent people.

Out side of that Jose, being a "Dove" not a "hawk", I can understand where you are coming from in your post, to a degree.

I hate the way you come off here on the topic, I hate to see the bitterness or frustration  you seem to carry with your projections of anger of sorts.....  

but I can put myself in your position and how you seem to feel on this....

Care


----------



## José

> Originally posted by *Care4all*
> most men and women in the military never serve in a war zone and most men in the war zone never kill anyone and most that do kill someone, do not kill only the innocent people.
> 
> Out side of that Jose, being a "Dove" not a "hawk", I can understand where you are coming from in your post, to a degree.
> 
> I hate the way you come off here on the topic, I hate to see the bitterness or frustration you seem to carry with your projections of anger of sorts.....
> 
> but I can put myself in your position and how you seem to feel on this....
> 
> Care



You know... I do believe every word I typed but at the same time I don't feel comfortable with them... With the lack of consideration I end up showing for those individuals lives. This is the way I feel when I forget about invading soldiers and stuff and think about them as humans.

But anyway... What can I say about your kind words, Denise??

ABikerSailor and I are a couple of rude SOBs from hell who don't even deserve to have the privelege to read your posts.


----------



## Care4all

the reason this woman should be allowed to get her citizenship here imo, is because she was already in the legal process of getting it.

and I do not believe she is getting a "free pass"....I believe she needs to be vetted and probably was already vetted, since they were so far along in the process.

but now that her sponsor is dead, perhaps aother American citizen can slip in to his place to be a sponsor or maybe she will not need a sponsor at all....after all, if he was killed in action the day after he stood up to be her sponsor, she would still be a citizen.

there are millions and millions of illegal aliens in this country that just illegally crossed the border and have not even tried to bring themselves out of the closet and admitting to their crime, and trying to get their citizenship, above board.

there are thousands of illegals here that are thugs, that rape and kill and intimidate others not in their gang etc....

this woman came here as a legal refugee from peru, we welcomed her here....if she had her son while she was here as a refugee status then she had him here while legally here....

I don't know why she has not gotten her citizenship yet or why she was refused it earlier in her life here but she is above board now..fighting like the dickens to become an American citizen, more than likely her son enlisted in the service to help his chances of getting his mother her citizenship here...his will was to have her get her citizenship, that can't be denied....

But this is more than his will....allowing her to complete the very long and drawn out process for her citizenship, is the fair and JUST thing to do imo.


----------



## ABikerSailor

The last part of the ceremony is mainly a formality.  It requires the sponsor to stand up with the new citizen.

It was already a done deal with the exception of the ceremony.  Her sponsor who also happened to be her son, was killed by some idiot mental case over in Baghdad.  

She's already done the legwork, and because of the extraordinary circumstances of the situation, as well as what she's lost to this country, she should be allowed to stay.

Jose........answer my question pud.......did you ever serve in the US Forces?


----------



## Angelhair

_My, my, my - What wanting and 'dying' to live in this country does.  Maybe the USA should strive to be mediocre just like the rest of the other countries so that it would not have to confront all of these problems - any many of them brought upon it by itself.  I say - close the darn border to EVERYBODY!! Problems solved._


----------



## Angelhair

'Why don't we post a sign at the border "Come join the military and your family gets to be legal citzs".'

Why? Because this 'sign' already exists.

A July 2002 executive order made noncitizen members of the armed forces eligible for expedited US citizenship.
More than 37,250 immigrant service members have become US citizens since September 2001.
USCIS has granted posthumous citizenship to 111 military personnel killed in the line of duty since September 2001.
The 2004 policy changes have allowed USCIS to hold naturalization ceremonies at US military bases around the world. 

Migration Information Source - Immigrants in the US Armed Forces



Read more: 65,000 immigrants serving in the U.S. military | Midwest Voices


----------



## jballagio

It is so sad but this poor mother of a fallen AMERICAN soldier will probably be deported thanks to this anti-immigration sentiment.  How can you say you are a patriotic American yet still support the deportation of the mother of a fallen US Soldier who was killed in Iraq? 

This soldier's last wish was to see his mother stay in the Country that HE fought for.

Make up your minds.  Either you are patriots or you are not.


----------



## Terral

Hi Lonestar:



Lonestar_logic said:


> Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?



She joined 20 million other Illegal Aliens coming here in the middle of the night to steal JOBS and identities from real U.S. Citizens. The Open Border Lobby idiots cuckoo around here think she deserves to receive U.S. Citizenship as a reward for coming through the back door ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Nonelitist

jballagio said:


> It is so sad but this poor mother of a fallen AMERICAN soldier will probably be deported thanks to this anti-immigration sentiment.  How can you say you are a patriotic American yet still support the deportation of the mother of a fallen US Soldier who was killed in Iraq?
> 
> This soldier's last wish was to see his mother stay in the Country that HE fought for.
> 
> Make up your minds.  Either you are patriots or you are not.




Yes... truly a sad situation.  However, there is a law that applies.  That law trumps our feelings unfortunately.

Life isn't an Oprah show.


----------



## jballagio

Nonelitist said:


> jballagio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sad but this poor mother of a fallen AMERICAN soldier will probably be deported thanks to this anti-immigration sentiment.  How can you say you are a patriotic American yet still support the deportation of the mother of a fallen US Soldier who was killed in Iraq?
> 
> This soldier's last wish was to see his mother stay in the Country that HE fought for.
> 
> Make up your minds.  Either you are patriots or you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... truly a sad situation.  However, there is a law that applies.  That law trumps our feelings unfortunately.
> 
> Life isn't an Oprah show.
Click to expand...





She was going to be allowed to stay becuase of her son's petition.  Now her son got killed serving our Country.  And now they are going to deport her.  Yes, the law is what it is.

So then do you think the US should change the law that would give this mother an exemption?


----------



## Cecilie1200

jballagio said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jballagio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It is so sad but this poor mother of a fallen AMERICAN soldier will probably be deported thanks to this anti-immigration sentiment.  How can you say you are a patriotic American yet still support the deportation of the mother of a fallen US Soldier who was killed in Iraq?
> 
> This soldier's last wish was to see his mother stay in the Country that HE fought for.
> 
> Make up your minds.  Either you are patriots or you are not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes... truly a sad situation.  However, there is a law that applies.  That law trumps our feelings unfortunately.
> 
> Life isn't an Oprah show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She was going to be allowed to stay becuase of her son's petition.  Now her son got killed serving our Country.  And now they are going to deport her.  Yes, the law is what it is.
> 
> So then do you think the US should change the law that would give this mother an exemption?
Click to expand...


You don't know that she was going to be allowed to stay.  And no, laws should not be changed based on warm, fuzzy emotion.  Neither should the situation be decided and the Immigration Service and its employees excoriated based on your personal emotional reaction and assumption that they are racist, mean, etc.  Maybe you should consider 1) you don't have all the pertinent information in this case needed to form a decision, and they do, and 2) giving them the benefit of the doubt that they just MIGHT know how to do their jobs better than you do.


----------



## SW2SILVER

Think of it this way: If she had immigrated legally, this thread wouldn't be possible. Thank GW Bush, Thank him for a war we never asked for nor needed. Thank the schizoid double standard our country has. Money, justice. Profit, culture. This woman can sink into oblivion like all the other mothers that sacrificed their sons and are taken for granted.


----------



## Photonic

Her son ultimately gave his life for this country, I think a little amnesty for the mother is well warranted here in return for the ultimate sacrifice.


----------



## Xchel

> sn't she still legal and can't she just finish the process with a different sponsor?



Nope, it doesn't work that way.  Also, several here in this thread mention the INS..there is no INS that was an agency replaced in 2001.  The agency is USCIS..or United States Citizen and Immigration Services.  It also isn't ICE either..because ICE is enforcement alone...or Immigration and Customs Enforcement.


----------



## editec

uscitizen said:


> She had a son?
> 
> Not to belittle her sons contribution in any way, but what has she done?


 
What? Were you raise by wolves or something

She raised that son, in the USA, and he became a fallen hero to the REPUBLIC which, now that her son has died DEENDING THE REPUBULIC, is planning on DEPORTING her.


Clearly that mother &  son are  love this nation more than some of the  sunshine-patriots folks who post here daily.


----------



## Douger

It get's cold in Peru. She can use the flag the Nazi regime gave her to start a fire.


----------



## Xchel

traveler52 said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Death stymies soldier son's bid to get mother green card
> Thursday, February 25, 2010
> 
> By this time last year, Eugenia Galdos son had this February planned.
> 
> The 25-year-old Army sergeant, Christian Bueno-Galdos, would come home to Paterson on leave from his second tour of duty in Iraq, his mother finally would have legal immigration status, and together theyd take a trip to their native Peru, for the annual Carnival.
> 
> Instead, Christian Bueno-Galdos body lies at the Totowa Cemetery. And immigration officials have not yet decided on his 2008 application seeking U.S. permanent residency for his mother, who could face deportation.
> 
> Galdos was one of five soldiers killed last May by a distraught fellow trooper who opened fire on them at a medical clinic at Camp Liberty in Iraq.
> 
> "I go to his grave at least every other day," said Galdos, who is 54, dresses in black, and has a black ribbon hanging on the door to her apartment. "I keep his grave clear, neat, whether its clearing away the snow or placing flowers. Sometimes I feel a gnawing unrest, and my husband says Its because you must visit his grave today. Go to the cemetery, that is what is making you anxious. "
> 
> "It is important to visit him," Galdos said, in Spanish, in her neatly furnished apartment on Columbia Avenue, adorned with pictures of Christian in his Army uniform. "This is the biggest reason why I want to stay in this country, which Christian loved so much."
> 
> The Bueno-Galdos family came about 20 years ago, joining the tens of thousands of other Peruvians who have settled in Paterson over the years. Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported. The rest of the family had obtained their immigration documents, Galdos said, and Galdos held out hope that she, too, would be able to do so.
> 
> Christian, who decided in high school to enlist in the Army, made it a mission to help his mother gain her residency. In late 2008, after Christian submitted the petition on behalf of his mother, an immigration judge dismissed the deportation order and accepted her sons application, Galdos said.
> 
> "Everything seemed to be moving along," she said.
> 
> But after Christian died, the residency process stalled, said his father, Carlos Bueno. In a meeting with immigration authorities, the couple said, officials brought up the old deportation order. Since then, immigration officials have told the family, as well as aides to Sen. Bob Menendez, to whom the family turned for help, that they are still looking into the case.
> 
> Asked to comment on the Paterson mothers application, immigration officials would not discuss the details of Galdos case, citing confidentiality.
> 
> Carlos Bueno, who is 59 and says his health has declined dramatically since the death of his son, says he understands that immigration officials have their own priorities and a job to do.
> 
> But, he asked, "How can this situation be seen solely through legal technicalities? Why dont they see a mother who wants to go to the grave of her son, who wants to always be with him, at least that way? One of my sons last, strongest wishes was to help his mother get her legal residency. Wed like to see finished what Christian started."
> 
> Galdos almost had decided to send her youngest sons body back to Peru to be buried.
> 
> But the more she thought about it, the more it became clear that this country had to be her sons final resting place.
> 
> "This was truly his country," she said. "Yes, he loved Peru, but as more of a place to visit. This was home, this was the country he said hed give his life up for defending, if it came to that."
> 
> His parents look at letters top Army officials sent to them, telling them what an asset Christian was to the military. The letters tell the parents how respected Christian was among his peers.
> 
> One official wrote that in his more than 20 years in the military, hed never seen such an outpouring of love as he had at a memorial for Christian in Iraq.
> 
> "This family has been through enough," said Jack Fanous, executive director of G.I. Go Fund, a Newark-based, non-profit advocacy group for veterans. Group members have accompanied the family on visits to the immigration office in Newark and to Menendezs office. "For their son to give his life for this country, and for us to show this mother the door is unacceptable. This familys price of admission has been paid above and beyond what we ask."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthJersey.com: Dead soldier?s mom still fighting to stay in U.S.
> 
> The really sad thing is that this soldier was killed by the dude who snapped off line at the clinic in Baghdad.  He had already made US citizen, and was sponsoring his mother.
> 
> They were almost home free when he was killed senselessly.
> 
> 
> 
> I think this woman should be allowed to stay, she's done more for this country than most.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> But....but...but she's an illegal.  Are you asking for double standard here?
> 
> Don't matter who died, don't matter who served.
> 
> She is illegal.
Click to expand...


No, she isn't illegal she is legally in the US on a visa.


----------



## Xchel

SW2SILVER said:


> Think of it this way: If she had immigrated legally, this thread wouldn't be possible. Thank GW Bush, Thank him for a war we never asked for nor needed. Thank the schizoid double standard our country has. Money, justice. Profit, culture. This woman can sink into oblivion like all the other mothers that sacrificed their sons and are taken for granted.



she did immigrate legally..it is called a visa.


----------



## Xchel

Terral said:


> Hi Lonestar:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joined 20 million other Illegal Aliens coming here in the middle of the night to steal JOBS and identities from real U.S. Citizens. The Open Border Lobby idiots cuckoo around here think she deserves to receive U.S. Citizenship as a reward for coming through the back door ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


she came with a visa...how does that mean somehow that she snuck into the country illegally in your book? 


For those who say he had a choice and that it was his choice alone really understand very little about the power that Latina mothers have over their children...our choice is what it is.  If I tell my son I want you to join the military that is what he will do.  If I say quit, that is what he will also do....and that is how it works in Latino households...mom and dad have the LAST word sometimes even after you are married...they usually even seek mom's approval before they get married....if mom don't like you then you aren't going to be the wife.

If you say she gave nothing I say screw you....it is clear you have never lost a child or had a child in the military.  My son went to Afghanistan and I burned the midnight oil more than most when he was there.  He joined because that is what we wanted him to do.  Had he died I would have sacrificed everything, but I would have been proud because he served in the military and made our name good...but I would have cried and wanted to die myself for the rest of my life...because he is my son and he can never be replaced.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Lonestar:
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell must surely be freezing over. I agree, what has she done?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She joined 20 million other Illegal Aliens coming here in the middle of the night to steal JOBS and identities from real U.S. Citizens. The Open Border Lobby idiots cuckoo around here think she deserves to receive U.S. Citizenship as a reward for coming through the back door ...
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she came with a visa...how does that mean somehow that she snuck into the country illegally in your book?
> 
> 
> For those who say he had a choice and that it was his choice alone really understand very little about the power that Latina mothers have over their children...our choice is what it is.  If I tell my son I want you to join the military that is what he will do.  If I say quit, that is what he will also do....and that is how it works in Latino households...mom and dad have the LAST word sometimes even after you are married...they usually even seek mom's approval before they get married....if mom don't like you then you aren't going to be the wife.
> 
> If you say she gave nothing I say screw you....it is clear you have never lost a child or had a child in the military.  My son went to Afghanistan and I burned the midnight oil more than most when he was there.  He joined because that is what we wanted him to do.  Had he died I would have sacrificed everything, but I would have been proud because he served in the military and made our name good...but I would have cried and wanted to die myself for the rest of my life...because he is my son and he can never be replaced.
Click to expand...


_OVERSTAYING a visa is being here ILLEGALLY!  She might not have entered through the back door but she still broke the law.  As for latino kids doing what the mom says, well maybe in Honduras or other latin american country but NOT in the USA.  Your ideas have gone out with high button shoes.  NO son worth his salt is not going to marry the woman he loves cause his mom doesn't approve - maybe that was so in the 19th/20th century but not now.  What kind of countries do these people come from that when it comes to being sent back they act as if they are being sent back to HELL????  Yes, she gave her son - but - it was HIS choice as we do have a voluntary military now!  I will bet that she is given permission to stay.  After all, her son did give his life for this country and that should mean something to the USA.   Yes, it is bending the rules, but I bet they will bend them for her for that reason alone.  But it does boggle the mind that these people act as if they are being sent back to an inferno._


----------



## Care4all

they should make her legal.  they followed the proper channels and paperwork to do such, all the rest of the family were accepted as legals, she should be, as well...her son, gave his life up for this country, she should be allowed to get the proper papers to stay here....so she can be with him, graveside.


----------



## Katzndogz

She's lucky only in the respect that her son died in the military and not just gunned down in the street by another illegal.

Send her back.  Immediately.  Do not pass go.  Do not collect $200.00.  Just GO.


----------



## Xchel

> OVERSTAYING a visa is being here ILLEGALLY! She might not have entered through the back door but she still broke the law. As for latino kids doing what the mom says, well maybe in Honduras or other latin american country but NOT in the USA.



where does it say she overstayed her visa? She has been on a legal visa that is current for the past 20 years...it has been renewed properly..no where has it said it was expired.  Wanna bet that it is different in the US? I raised my children in the US..my son did exactly what I wanted him to..it is expected and it is cultural not just by country.  If you had been raised in a Latino home you would know exactly what I mean..but clearly that is something you don't understand.


----------



## Xchel

Tipsycatlover said:


> She's lucky only in the respect that her son died in the military and not just gunned down in the street by another illegal.
> 
> Send her back.  Immediately.  Do not pass go.  Do not collect $200.00.  Just GO.



her son was a citizen, she is legal...why should she be considered lucky? Her son wasn't illegal what nonsense you spout....nice for someone who never served a day in their life.


----------



## MeBelle

What's irritating to me is this has been sat on since 2009. No updates.
Her husband is a legal immigrant citizen.
The family came here on visas.

If our President's ILLEGAL alien family members are given citizenship....Hello!!!!

Hmm, maybe someone should start a petition!!


----------



## Xchel

Well..Ms Belle, his family hasn't been given citizenship...that isn't given right away..they were approved for political asylum which means they are withheld from deportation and permitted to stay in the US legally. It can take them up to 10 years to legally become citizens.


----------



## Katzndogz

There's the problem.   Bogus political asylum.


----------



## Angelhair

Xchel said:


> OVERSTAYING a visa is being here ILLEGALLY! She might not have entered through the back door but she still broke the law. As for latino kids doing what the mom says, well maybe in Honduras or other latin american country but NOT in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say she overstayed her visa? She has been on a legal visa that is current for the past 20 years...it has been renewed properly..no where has it said it was expired.  Wanna bet that it is different in the US? I raised my children in the US..my son did exactly what I wanted him to..it is expected and it is cultural not just by country.  If you had been raised in a Latino home you would know exactly what I mean..but clearly that is something you don't understand.
Click to expand...


QUOTE: ' Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported.'

_So she was denied permanent residence and had an order of deportation cause????  Where does it say she did things legally for 20 years???  I don't live in la-la land.  I have countless latino friends and none have ever stopped their son from marrying the woman he loved no matter how much the parents were against it.  Stop with your pollyanna attitude.  I suspect that your son would have joined the service no matter what his mamacita said.  Get real._


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair said:


> Xchel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERSTAYING a visa is being here ILLEGALLY! She might not have entered through the back door but she still broke the law. As for latino kids doing what the mom says, well maybe in Honduras or other latin american country but NOT in the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where does it say she overstayed her visa? She has been on a legal visa that is current for the past 20 years...it has been renewed properly..no where has it said it was expired.  Wanna bet that it is different in the US? I raised my children in the US..my son did exactly what I wanted him to..it is expected and it is cultural not just by country.  If you had been raised in a Latino home you would know exactly what I mean..but clearly that is something you don't understand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> QUOTE: ' Years later, when Galdos applied for permanent residency, she was denied and ordered deported.'
> 
> _So she was denied permanent residence and had an order of deportation cause????  Where does it say she did things legally for 20 years???  I don't live in la-la land.  I have countless latino friends and none have ever stopped their son from marrying the woman he loved no matter how much the parents were against it.  Stop with your pollyanna attitude.  I suspect that your son would have joined the service no matter what his mamacita said.  Get real._
Click to expand...

because she went back home and got another visa and RETURNED..with a visa.  Just because you are denied one status does not mean it automatically disqualifies you for another one...nor does it mean you lose your previous status.  Also, when you are denied you are given the right to appeal that and during that time you are not illegally in the country. To be able to apply for a permenent residency card you MUST be in the country legally.


----------



## MeBelle

Xchel said:


> Well..Ms Belle, his family hasn't been given citizenship...that isn't given right away..they were approved for political asylum which means they are withheld from deportation and permitted to stay in the US legally. It can take them up to 10 years to legally become citizens.



You are correct.
I mis-read.  From what I have been able to ascertain, the rest of her family, including her deceased son, were all given immigration documents. I didn't know it had anything to do with political asylum. 
Thanks.


----------



## Xchel

yes, all of her family were given immigration documents.  The asylum I am talking about is Obama's family.

Tipsy, poiltical asylum is not bogus it is real and protects people in real danger.  Think about the Iraqi man who helped the US out in the intel we needed to take down Saddam...he was clearly in danger if forced to return..I bet he disagrees with you that asylum is bogus..I disagree too.


----------



## Angelhair

_Some deserve political asylum; some lie to get it.  It blows me away all the things that so many people do just to come and live in the most 'evil' of countries......LOL._


----------



## Xchel

Angelhair, do you have some sort of proof that people lie to get it? After all it is VERY DIFFICULT to obtain asylum even if it is a legitimate claim. Only 1% of all applications are approved.


----------



## Ropey

care4all said:


> they should make her legal.  They followed the proper channels and paperwork to do such, all the rest of the family were accepted as legals, she should be, as well...her son, gave his life up for this country, she should be allowed to get the proper papers to stay here...*.so she can be with him, graveside.*



+2


----------



## Xchel

Yes, some people are forgetting this woman's entire family is in the USA as permenent residents and her son was a US citizen that was naturalized and not only do they want to insult the family by taking her away from her son but the rest of the family as well? They have what is known as a hardship waiver...when there are extreme hardships and this is one of those times.


----------

